# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  العين الثالثة The 3rd Eye

## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*العين الثالثة The 3rd Eye  ...تلك هى عين كاميرتى التى تسجل لكم ما تراه عيناى خلال سفرى و ترحالى بخلاف تنقلى فى عاصمة أم الدنيا (أو التى كانت هكذا فى الماضى السحيق)...*


*بيع المحشى على سور المجلس الأعلى للشباب و الرياضة*

*طابور العيش فى بدايته قبل صلاة الجمعة فى ميت عقبه*

*المخاطرة بحياة أبنته فى شارع جامعة الدول العربية*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*حزر فزر كم رجل يظهر فى هذه الصورة؟*

*يا ترى ده تاكسى ولا نص نقل؟!*

----------


## حمادو

*دكتور جمال العزيز

أنت ناوى تقطع علينا ولا ايه؟



تعرف يا دكتور؟ 
الجميل فى الصور دي, انها بالاضافة لكونها واضحة ماشاء الله وبتوصف حالة يومية
إلا ان حضرتك كمان بتحط لها تعليقات تخلينا نفكر فى ما وراء الصورة


فى انتظار رصد الحالات اليومية إن شاء الله

*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *دكتور جمال العزيز*
> 
> *أنت ناوى تقطع علينا ولا ايه؟*
> ** 
> 
> *تعرف يا دكتور؟* 
> *الجميل فى الصور دي, انها بالاضافة لكونها واضحة ماشاء الله وبتوصف حالة يومية*
> *إلا ان حضرتك كمان بتحط لها تعليقات تخلينا نفكر فى ما وراء الصورة* 
> 
> *فى انتظار رصد الحالات اليومية إن شاء الله*


*حاذرى منى أنا نازل بكل تقلى و عينى على أوسكار 2008  فى كام قاعة  كده من قاعات المنتدى!*

----------


## نشــــوى

السلام عليكم 
دكتور جمال بجد فكرة رااااااااااااااااااااائعة 
تسلم ايدك يا دكتور ومتابعة مع حضرتك ان شاء الله 
تقديري واحترامي الدائمين 
 :f:   :f:

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ..
دكتور جمال ,, موضوع لو إستمر بإذن الله سيكون موضوعاً شيّقاً على الاقل بالنسبة لي ^_^
الصور واضحة جداً ..
بس طابور العيش عندكم يا دكتور جمال ده لايُذكر بأنه طابور مقارنة بطوابيرنا ::  
تلاقي طابور طويييييل_تقول رايحين يجاهدوا_ ::  
تسلم لنا العين الثالثة يادكتور جمال وفي انتظار الباقي ..
في حفظ الله .. :f2:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

الأخ الفاضل .. د. جمال الشربيني





سلمت يداك على الموضوع المتميز والفكرة الجديدة 

وأشكرك على الرؤية الثاقبه لما وراء كل صورة ..،

وسأكون متابع إن شاء الله قدر المستطاع للموضوع



يا صاحبي ده مش زماننا  .. ولا زمن الطيبين
لا المحبة هي المحبة .. ولا الحنين هوالحنين
كل شيء بالدنيا اتغير .. خليك قاسي ولا تلين

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> السلام عليكم ..
> دكتور جمال ,, موضوع لو إستمر بإذن الله سيكون موضوعاً شيّقاً على الاقل بالنسبة لي ^_^
> الصور واضحة جداً ..
> بس طابور العيش عندكم يا دكتور جمال ده لايُذكر بأنه طابور مقارنة بطوابيرنا 
> تلاقي طابور طويييييل_تقول رايحين يجاهدوا_ 
> تسلم لنا العين الثالثة يادكتور جمال وفي انتظار الباقي ..
> في حفظ الله ..


زعلتينى منك يا زهراء :f2:  إرجعى لطابور العيش ستجدى أنه فى بدايته قبل أذان صلاة الجمعة مباشرة...وراجعى موضوعى الجديد 
دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى يحتسب الله فى أول شهيد من شهداء طوابير الخبز
دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى 

حتى تتأكدى أن العين الثالثة لا تفوتها و لن تفوتها شئ بإذن الله سبحانه و تعالى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*بين عمارات المهندسين تجدون مثل هذه النوعية من المحلات بينما فى هامبورج فى ألمانيا العرض هناك حى و مباشر خلف الفترينات ويا خوفى من هذا اليوم والذى فيه محلات المهندسين تقلد محلات هامبورج!...اللهم أرفع مقتك وغضبك عنا يا رب العالمين...*
**
*بائع الورد البلدى فى شارع سوريا بالمهندسين ساعة المغربيه*

----------


## نشــــوى

دكتور جمال 
اناعايزة اقول لحضرتك حاجة .. بجد يا دكتور
الصورة بتاعة الراجل اللى ماسك الورد معبرة اوي.. 
وجه الراجل بيقول مليون معنى 
بجد يا دكتور انا فضلت باصة للصورة دي كتير اوووووووووي
تسلم ايدك مرة تانية .. 
اما عن صورة الاعلان .. فربنا يستر يا دكتور والله من اللى بيحصل ده ..

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*عربية ببابين و كلب!*

*كارو بحمارين بدون كلب!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*من فيهم يتبع قول الله سبحانه و تعالى "كلوا وأشربوا هنيئا مرئيا"*


*فرحان بغنيمة البلدية رغم أن عربية البلدية بدون نمر!*

----------


## ريـم

أستاذي دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني ..
اعذرني اني عمالة اروح كده على كل مواضيعك مرة واحدة..
بس الموضوع ده بجد شدني جداً.. 
أكتر صورة لفتت انتباهي الصورة بتاعة البنت اللي ماسكة في باباها.. 
و راكبين الموتوسيكل .. 
معبرة جداً زي ما قالت ارتحال.. و يعني حضرتك قلت انه هو بيخاطر بحياة بنته.. 
و ده صحيح، بس يعني انا حسيت انه هو رجل بسيط جداً و مش عارف و مش عنده وعي..
و البنت شكلها بتحبه جداً و هو كمان .. 
بس عموماً الموضوع كعادة حضرتك رائع و متابعة بقية الصور .. 
مع خالص إحترامي و تقديري ..  :f:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*يظهر عدوى التصوير إنتقلت لحرمنا المصون ماما عيشه*

*يظهر وحدة مرور العجوزة كانت مزنوقة فى حرف (ى) أستلفته من جملة "مصر للتأمين" لتصبح "مصر للتأمن"*
*وأحمدك يارب أنهم سابونا كلمة "مصر" نشبع بيها!*

----------


## قلب مصر

أهلا بيك يا دكتور جمال والله زمان منور أبناء مصر  :M (32): 
افتقدنا صورك الجميلة والحقيقة الموضوع دا جميل جدا  والصور اللي فيه كل صورة حكاية
تسلم ايدك على الصور وفي انتظار الكثير منها اللي حيحكى حياتنا اليومية f:  :f:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أهلا بيك يا دكتور جمال والله زمان منور أبناء مصر 
> افتقدنا صورك الجميلة والحقيقة الموضوع دا جميل جدا والصور اللي فيه كل صورة حكاية
> تسلم ايدك على الصور وفي انتظار الكثير منها اللي حيحكى حياتنا اليومية f:


*تسلميلى يا قلب مصر العزيزة جدا*
*كنت بالأمس أكلم نفسى قائلا ده كورى الخضراء زادوا من ساعة عودتى للمنتدى وأصبح عددهم 9 كورخضراء و النهارده فركت عينيا وأنا أشاهد الكورة الخضراء العاشرة ملعلعة بجوار أخواتها التسعة ...شكرا وجزاكى الله خيرا*

*و العين الثالثة تهديك الصور التالية*


*هل هى سيارة مسروقة..يا ترى فين أصحابها؟!*


*هل هى مسئولية نظافة وتجميل الجيزة أم مسئولية مرور الجيزة....نقطة المهندسين على بعد أمتار قليلة و السيارة راكنه أمام مسجد طارق بن زياد*

**
*أهلا كابوريا ده لون شعرك ولا أنت صابغ؟!*

----------


## fishawy

> *من فيهم يتبع قول الله سبحانه و تعالى "كلوا وأشربوا هنيئا مرئيا"*


أخي المهندس جمال
السلام عليكم
قلت أخي لأن فارق السن بيننا ليس بكبير
لا توجد آية بهذا النص , ولعل الذاكرة خانتك .ولعلك تقصد (كُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا هَنِيئًا) فأما مريئاً والتي كٌتبت أعلاه إملائياً خطأ فهي لم ترد مع الأمر بالأكل والشرب في أي آية.
وأرجو عدم الغضب من أخيك فالقرآن لا يروى بالمعنى كما أنه يجب الحفاظ على نصه الكريم , وأنت أعلم مني بهذا.
ولك خالص تقديري

----------


## shamshon44

موضوع اكثر من رائع 

تسلم عينك الثالثه يا دكتور 

روعه روعه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أخي المهندس جمال
> السلام عليكم
> قلت أخي لأن فارق السن بيننا ليس بكبير
> لا توجد آية بهذا النص , ولعل الذاكرة خانتك .ولعلك تقصد (كُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا هَنِيئًا) فأما مريئاً والتي كٌتبت أعلاه إملائياً خطأ فهي لم ترد مع الأمر بالأكل والشرب في أي آية.
> وأرجو عدم الغضب من أخيك فالقرآن لا يروى بالمعنى كما أنه يجب الحفاظ على نصه الكريم , وأنت أعلم مني بهذا.
> ولك خالص تقديري


*أخى الأصغر سنا والأكثر إحتراما فيشاوى*

*جزاك الله خيرا على كشفك لغلطتى البشرية غير المقصودة*
*و سأبذل قصارى جهدى لإصلح هذا الخطأ بإذن الله تعالى*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *تسلميلى يا قلب مصر العزيزة جدا*
> *كنت بالأمس أكلم نفسى قائلا ده كورى الخضراء زادوا من ساعة عودتى للمنتدى وأصبح عددهم 9 كورخضراء و النهارده فركت عينيا وأنا أشاهد الكورة الخضراء العاشرة ملعلعة بجوار أخواتها التسعة ...شكرا وجزاكى الله خيرا*
> 
> *و العين الثالثة تهديك الصور التالية*
> 
> 
> *هل هى سيارة مسروقة..يا ترى فين أصحابها؟!* 
> 
> *هل هى مسئولية نظافة وتجميل الجيزة أم مسئولية مرور الجيزة....نقطة المهندسين على بعد أمتار قليلة و السيارة راكنه أمام مسجد طارق بن زياد*


*وهاهى قرارات محافظ القاهرة بعد ما رأته "العين الثالثة"*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*منوعات مصرية*

----------


## متيمة Egypt

تصدق يا دكتور !!
هذا الحلو في مصر ..
تحس إنك تمشي وإنت تطالع أشاء كثيره ..
أشياء تعلق عليها وأشياء تضحك عليها وأشياء تستغرب منها وأشياء تعجبك ..
وفيه ناس تمشي هنا وناس هناك ..

يعني فيه حياه هناك !!
ويا رب دايما ..

ولو الواحد طول ماهو يمشي يناظر السلبيات ويصورها بيمل ويكره عيشته ههههههههه ..

معليش إسمح لي  ::$:  ..
بس تصدق لو مسكوك مكان كبير بالدوله الله يعين الشعب عليك بتعقدهم ..
وترجع تعيد مصر من أول وجديد ..

بس والله بهزر ..
ربنا يخليك يا مهندس وتسلم ع المجهود ..

تقبل مروري ..

----------


## ahmed gamal1

سلمت يداك يا بطل صورك مفيدة وتجعلما نفكر فى الأحسن

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> معليش إسمح لي  ..
> بس تصدق لو مسكوك مكان كبير بالدوله الله يعين الشعب عليك بتعقدهم ..
> وترجع تعيد مصر من أول وجديد ..
> 
> بس والله بهزر ..
> ربنا يخليك يا مهندس وتسلم ع المجهود ..
> 
> تقبل مروري ..


*ومعلهش أو معليش ليه زى ما أنت كاتب*
*بدون معلهش أو معليش ليه زى ما أنت كاتب*
*أنا أفضل أن أكون محافظ لمحافظة من محافظات مصر أفضل كثيرا من وزير لأن الوزير مسئولياته محدودة وهناك رئيس عليه هو أطول رئيس وزراء فى العالم ...أما المحافظ فمنه للريس الكبير على طول*

*شوفوا بقه حأعمل فى المحافظة ديت إيه*
*حاجيب عاليها واطيها*
*وسأعمل لمواطنين هذه المحافظة جوازات سفر محلية علشان يتنقلوا من محافظتى للمحافظات الأخرى لا بد من تأشيرة دخول وخروج*
*وسأجعل محافظتى مثال يحتذى به فى المحافظات الأخرى وسأحولها من محافظة طاردة لأبنائها لمحافظة جاذبة*
*وسأحول أرصفة المحافظة للمشاة فقط ومن لا يلتزم بذلك سيدفع غرامة مالية فورا*
*وسألزم كل من يبنى بيت جديد أن يحتوى على جراج تحت البيت*
*سأزود كل بيوت المحافظة بخلايا طاقة شمسية لتوليد الكهرباء*
*و سأحول كل مخلفات المنازل إلى صناعات تدويرية وأسمدة عضوية*
*وسأمنع دخول الحيوانات كالأحصنه و الحمير من دخول مدن المحافظه ولا مانع من وجودها فى قرى المحافظات*
*سأستغل طاقة الرياح و الطاقة الشمسية فى توليد الكهرباء فى المحافظة*
*وسأستفيد من تجربة الهند من توليد الطاقة من المخلفات الآدمية فى البيوت القروية*
*سأمنع الدروس الخصوصية فى محافظتى*
*سأجرم كل من يلوث النيل فى محافظتى*
*سأعمم إنشاء مراحيض عمومية آدمية فى الشوارع*
*سأمنع دخول السيارات الخاصة فى وسط بلد عاصمة المحافظة*
*كل شباب المحافظة يتم تجنيدهم داخل المحافظة وسيوجهون لخدمة مشروعات المحافظة ومحو أمية غالبيتهم مع قدر لا بأس منه من الحياة العسكرية*
*سأشجع أبناء المحافظة على تكوين أحزاب سياسية تتنافس فيما بينها على خدمة المحافظة أولا وخدمة مصر ثانيا*
*لن أسمح بتزوير الإنتخابات فى محافظتى*

*وإذا شاء الله أن أنجح مع محافظتى*
*فلا مانع عندى من الإنتقال إلى محافظة أخرى وهكذا دواليك*
*وقصة مثل هذه تحدث فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وتكون نهايتها السعيدة*
*أن هذا المحافظ الناجح*
*يصبح فى المستقبل القريب* 
*رئيسا للبلاد*
*عكس ما يحدث عندنا تماما*
*أبن الريس ذو الملعقة الذهب فى بقه*
*يجد نفسه فجأة أعلى السلم الرئاسى*
*لكونه إبن الريس*
*وهوب يصبح رئيس للبلاد*
*عجبى عليكى يا دول نايمة فى العسل المر*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*على بابا والأربعين حرامى خارجين من المغارة*

*هذا الجمال الربانى يدوم لساعات قليلة فقط*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*ياترى بيذاكر ولا بيلعب*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*صباحكم ورد وفل وياسمين*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*صحيح النظافة شئ مطلوب ولكن الذوق العام مفتقد.....عمارة فى شارع عبد الخالق بوسط مدينة القاهرة*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

السلام عليكم
تسلم ايدك يا دكتور ، الصور دي بتخلينا فعلا نقف مع نفسنا شوية.. و يا ريت المزيد......
 تحيــــاتي

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*يا خوفى من جوعنا بعد طول وقفتنا فى طابورالعيش يكون غموسنا صابون الزبادى والتوت الأحمر!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*نظرة من الماضى على حاضر متوحش*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*يا ترى ما الذى يمكننا أن نجده داخل هذا الصندوق؟!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *صحيح النظافة شئ مطلوب ولكن الذوق العام مفتقد.....عمارة فى شارع عبد الخالق بوسط مدينة القاهرة*


*ولم تمر أيام إلا وهاكم تأثير العين الثالثة*
**
*نشر اليوم فى جريدة المصرى اليوم*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *يا ترى ما الذى يمكننا أن نجده داخل هذا الصندوق؟!*



*أكيد قربت تحل الفزوره*
*حل الفزوره غدا بإذن الله*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*نعتذر*
*لعطل فنى*
*ونعود بعد الفاصل*
 :Bounce:  :Bounce:  :Bounce:  :Bounce:  :Bounce:  :Bounce:  :Bounce:  :Bounce:  :Bounce:  :Bounce:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *أكيد قربت تحل الفزوره*
> *حل الفزوره غدا بإذن الله*


*كانوا هناك فى شرم دافوس -الحلقة الأخيرة*

*بعيدا عن دافوس الأمن مستتب 100% والأشيا معدن*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

**
*فاترينات شهاب المهندسين للراقصات فقط*

----------


## fishawy

السلام عليكم

تعجبت جداً من صورة هذه الملابس , هل هو محل لبيع ملابس الراقصات ؟ أم أن هناك من يرتدي هذا الشئ ؟ هل بالفعل تغيرت الأوضاع بمصر إلى أن تلبس بعض الفتيات هذه (الهلاهيل) وتخرج بها ؟
أنا لم أزر مصر منذ عشر سنوات , ولكن لم يخطر ببالي أن التغيير بهذه الشدة .هل هناك من يشتري تلك المساخر ؟ وهل تغيرت الطباع حتى أن أب أو أخ أو زوج يسمح لإبنته أو أخته أو زوجته أن ترتدي هذا الشئ وتخرج به ؟
أرجو أن تشرح لي يا باشمهندس فلو حدث أنني نزلت مصر فسأكن بالفعل غريباً .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> السلام عليكم
> 
> تعجبت جداً من صورة هذه الملابس , هل هو محل لبيع ملابس الراقصات ؟ أم أن هناك من يرتدي هذا الشئ ؟ هل بالفعل تغيرت الأوضاع بمصر إلى أن تلبس بعض الفتيات هذه (الهلاهيل) وتخرج بها ؟
> أنا لم أزر مصر منذ عشر سنوات , ولكن لم يخطر ببالي أن التغيير بهذه الشدة .هل هناك من يشتري تلك المساخر ؟ وهل تغيرت الطباع حتى أن أب أو أخ أو زوج يسمح لإبنته أو أخته أو زوجته أن ترتدي هذا الشئ وتخرج به ؟
> أرجو أن تشرح لي يا باشمهندس فلو حدث أنني نزلت مصر فسأكن بالفعل غريباً .


*عزيزى فيشاوى*
*الكارثة الأخلاقية لم تصل إلى هذا الحد وتخرج فتيات ونساء مصر بهذه الهلاليل و لكن التخلف و التسيب من أصحاب هذه المحلات وكذلك المنافسة الشديدة بين محلات الأزياء الحريمى بالذات والتى تكثر فى شارع شهاب هى التى أدت إلى تنامى هذا التعرى فى الفاترينات وخصوصا أن التعرى فى الفضائيات على ودنه لكن نرجع ونقول العيب مش فى أصحاب هذه المحلات العيب فى نظامنا الحاكم المشغول بالتوريث ومد قانون الطوارئ (حتى 31 مايو 2010) عمال على بطال و سايب الأخلاق تنهار....آه لو كنت أنا محافظ الجيزة لكن حتى لو كنت محافظ الجيزة وحاولت أن أقوم أصحاب هذه المحلات سيجئ من يجئ ويتهمونى بأننى متخلف ورجعى و دقه قديمة ومنتمى للجماعة المحظورة وعندها يتم نقلى إلى محافظة الواحات الخارجة لكن قولى هو فى محافظة بهذا الأسم؟!...مش مهم أنا شنطتى جاهزة!*
**
*فاترينات شهاب المهندسين للراقصات فقط*
*خلى بالكم ده محل للأساور والإكسسورات الحريمى الفضة وليس محل لبيع الهلاليل الحريمى وصحيح صاحب المحل غبى ولم يتبع أصول المهنه فهو لم يبرز جمال و جودة بضاعته ولكنه لجهله أظهر عرى العارضات حتى لو كانوا عارضات بلاستيك أو حتى خشب!*
 :Ban2:  :Poster Spam:  :Ban2:

----------


## ahmedab216

الأخ الفاضل الكريم... دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني

لقاء بعد غياب طويل عن المنتدي.... لك كل التحية و التقدير علي هذا الموضوع الرائع.... صور تحرك الشجون و الاوجاع....
و اضرب مثلا صغيرا..... عندما يصل شعبان عبد الرحيم الي ما وصل اليه أو سعد الصغير.... هل هذا مسئوليتهم أم مسئولية من اشتري الشريط؟؟!!!!   فنحن الذين صنعناهم .... ارتفعنا بهم الي عنان السماء و هبطنا بذوقنا الي الحضيض..... فازوا بالمال و الشهرة..... بذكائهم و غبائنا.
و نستطيع ان نطبق هذا علي ماهو معروض بالفاترينة اللي في الصورة اللي فوق.....

صح ؟؟

لك خالص تحياتي و تقديري دائما

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الأخ الفاضل الكريم... دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني
> 
> لقاء بعد غياب طويل عن المنتدي.... لك كل التحية و التقدير علي هذا الموضوع الرائع.... صور تحرك الشجون و الاوجاع....
> و اضرب مثلا صغيرا..... عندما يصل شعبان عبد الرحيم الي ما وصل اليه أو سعد الصغير.... هل هذا مسئوليتهم أم مسئولية من اشتري الشريط؟؟!!!! فنحن الذين صنعناهم .... ارتفعنا بهم الي عنان السماء و هبطنا بذوقنا الي الحضيض..... فازوا بالمال و الشهرة..... بذكائهم و غبائنا.
> و نستطيع ان نطبق هذا علي ماهو معروض بالفاترينة اللي في الصورة اللي فوق.....
> 
> صح ؟؟
> 
> لك خالص تحياتي و تقديري دائما


*أهلا و مرحبا بالأخ العزيز أحمد*
*أنا لى رأى معروف فى هذا الإتجاه لا أغيره ولا أحيد عنه ألا وهو*
*إبحث عن الجذر*
*و الجذر بحثنا عنه* 
*ووجدنا السبب الجذرى فى التالى*
*الراعى هو السبب الجذرى*
*الراعى هو المسئول الأول والأخير*
*من صلاح الراعى*
*تصلح البيئة*
*ومن ثم تصلح الرعية*
*لأن البيئة صالحة*
*والراعى صالح*

*شئ من الزمن الجميل الذى مضى*
*وكان ومازال هناك فى* 
*حى شبرا مدرسة راهبات* 
*أسمها*
*الراعى الصالح*

*كانوا زمان بيقولوا صلاح الراعى من صلاح الرعية وصلاح الرعية من صلاح الراعى*
*ولكن فى زماننا الأغبر ده*
*أصبح النصف الأخير*
*هو الممكن فقط* 
*ألا وهو*
*صلاح الرعية من صلاح الراعى*
*والسمكة تفسد من رأسها*
*أليس كذلك؟!*
 
**
*تكوين فطرى شجرى شبيه برأس السمكة الفاسدة*

----------


## ahmedab216

دكتور جمال.... شكرا جزيلا لترحيبك و ذوقك

رؤيتي الشخصية.... أن الدولة حتي الآن ليس من اهتماماتها إنتاج مواطن صالح

و الي ان يحدث ذلك...... أذكرك بمباراة منتخب مصر و الكونغو يوم الأحد القادم في تصفيات كأس العالم

ايه يا دكتور ؟؟

ماشربتش من نيلها  ؟

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*ليكم من عندى كل يوم من النهارده سبت ورد من شارع المساحة بالدقى*

----------


## ahmedab216

هدية مقبولة يا دكتور جمال.... و سبت ورد ذوقه رفيع

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*و كمان سبت ورد*

----------


## حنـــــان

لازم أشارك عشان مايفوتنيش متابعة الصور دي
شكرا عالموضوع يا دكتور جمال وتسلم ايدك عالتصوير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> لازم أشارك عشان مايفوتنيش متابعة الصور دي
> شكرا عالموضوع يا دكتور جمال وتسلم ايدك عالتصوير


 
*وعلشان حنان شرفتنا ليكى أجمل عرف ديك بلدى و خيوط العنكبوت بتلمع فى ضوء النهار فى شارع المساحة بالدقى على مقربة من بيت عمتى و التى أزورها يوم بعد يوم وهى تبلغ من العمر أرذله وهى لم تتعدى بعد الــ 85 ربيعا*

----------


## ahmedab216

عاشت الايادي يا دكتور جمال...

سؤال:
هي العين الثالثة واخده اجازة اليومين دول؟

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> عاشت الايادي يا دكتور جمال...
> 
> سؤال:
> هي العين الثالثة واخده اجازة اليومين دول؟


يظهر أنك بتتفرج على جمال الصور ولا تقرأ ما أكتب:

وعلشان حنان شرفتنا ليكى أجمل عرف ديك بلدى و خيوط العنكبوت بتلمع فى ضوء النهار فى شارع المساحة بالدقى على مقربة من بيت عمتى و التى أزورها يوم بعد يوم وهى تبلغ من العمر أرذله وهى لم تتعدى بعد الــ 85 ربيعا :Kiss2: 

*ويهمنى زيارتك لأحدث موضوع لى*
*استفتاء:* *هل تفضل رحيلى؟ .... أم تفضل بقائى فى المنتدى؟*
*دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى* 

*وخد سبت الورد ده هدية منى*

----------


## حنـــــان

تسلم ايدك يا دكتور جمال على صور الورد الجميلة دي
بس الحقيقة أنا وحشتني الصور التانية اللي بتسجل حال شوارع مصر وناس مصر  :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> تسلم ايدك يا دكتور جمال على صور الورد الجميلة دي
> بس الحقيقة أنا وحشتني الصور التانية اللي بتسجل حال شوارع مصر وناس مصر


*كتبت ردين و الردين ولأسباب فنية ضاعوا* 
*وهاكى ردى الثالث لعله يكتمل النمو*

*يظهر العرب والأفارقة بتوع كلام وبس*
*عندنا شارع وميدان* 
*الشارع أسمه جامعة الدول العربية*
*و الميدان أسمه الوحدة الأفريقية*
*شعوب مجرد شعارات جوفاء فعل مفيش*

----------


## noogy

موضوع جميل اوى يا دكتور جمال

تسلم ايدك على الصور على الرغم من السلبيات اللى فيها الا انها حلوة جدا والاحلى التعليقات اللى عليها

مستنيين المزيد من الصور

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> موضوع جميل اوى يا دكتور جمال
> 
> تسلم ايدك على الصور على الرغم من السلبيات اللى فيها الا انها حلوة جدا والاحلى التعليقات اللى عليها
> 
> مستنيين المزيد من الصور


*أهلا عزيزتى noogy*

*خدى الصورة ديت*

*عرف ديك بلدى من شارع المساحة بالدقى*

----------


## ahmedab216

الأخ الفاضل الدكتور جمال

الصور اللي امتدحتها لم يكن عليها تعليق رغم حرصي علي قراءة كل تعليقاتك.... من المحتمل انه يكون عندي عيب فني في إظهار كل الصفحة

مع خالص تحياتي

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*أنا أيضا لا أرى كل الصور وهناك إحتمال عطل مؤقت فى الموقع الذى أرفع إليه صورى...وبإذن الله ترجع ريما لعادتها القديمة وتظهر الصور و التعليقات كالمعتاد!*

----------


## ahmedab216

شكرا جزيلا لاهتمامك و سرعة الرد

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> شكرا جزيلا لاهتمامك و سرعة الرد


*إحنا منقدرشى نتأخر على أهل المنصورة مسقط رأس والدى يرحمه الله ويرحمنا جميعا بإذن الله*
*وخد ديت*

**
*هذا العامل المصرى هو الفنان الذى أجاد ترتيب سلال الورود الجميلة السابق عرضها* 
*لكن شايف تدخين السجاير مبهدله إزاى ده حتى شعره وقع من كثرة تدخينه وهناك من يقول أن عدد المدخنين زاد وأصبحوا 60% من الشعب المصرى...*
*اللهم أرفع غضبك وأرفع أى لعنه تكون صابت مصر عشوائيا سواء كانت لعنه فرعونية أو غير فرعونية...*
*آمين يا رب العالمين*

**
 :good: 

المومياوات و اللعنه
دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

----------


## ahmedab216

آمين يا رب العالمين

ربنا يبارك فيك يا دكتور جمال

و دعائي بالرحمة و المغفرة لأموات المسلمين اجمعين...

علي فكرة.... لعنة الفراعنة بتوع زمان...... أرحم بكتيييييييييييييير من غيرها

الشباب الصغير يري ان السجاير من مظاهر الرجولة ... و تقريبا معظم المدخنين من هذا الشباب... لكن الظاهرة الجميلة... ان نسبة كبيرة ممن تعدوا سن الاربعين توقفوا عنه...   عقبال بتاع الورد

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> آمين يا رب العالمين
> 
> ربنا يبارك فيك يا دكتور جمال
> 
> و دعائي بالرحمة و المغفرة لأموات المسلمين اجمعين...
> 
> علي فكرة.... لعنة الفراعنة بتوع زمان...... أرحم بكتيييييييييييييير من غيرها
> 
> الشباب الصغير يري ان السجاير من مظاهر الرجولة ... و تقريبا معظم المدخنين من هذا الشباب... لكن الظاهرة الجميلة... ان نسبة كبيرة ممن تعدوا سن الاربعين توقفوا عنه... عقبال بتاع الورد


*النساء يدخن أيضا!*

----------


## sameh atiya

صور جميلة جدا يا دكتور
فى انتظار المزيد ومتابع مع حضرتك :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*بيقولوا موكب رئيس وزراء مصر يتكون من 8 سيارات ياترى هذه السيارات صنع مصر!*
 :f2: 
**
 :f2: 
 :f2: 
 :f2: 
 :f2: 
 :f2: 
 :f2:

----------


## sameh atiya

لا هو مكون من عربيتين بس :Cool: 
مين قال إنهم 8 :Dry:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*ست مصرية أصيلة أكيد من ميت عقبه أصل ومنشأ حى المهندسين قادمة من ميت عقبه تسير فى شوارع المهندسين وهى تحمل على رأسها صينية مغطاة بفوطة قماش نظيفه وتحت الفوطة حلل تحتوى على ما لذ وطاب من الأكل وفوق الفوطة أرغفة العيش الطازج من أحد أفران العيش البلدى تعبر شوارع المهندسين وكأنها تعبر الترعة فى قريتها متجهة إلى زوجها فى الغيط ليأكل مالذ وطاب من طبيخ زوجته.*

----------


## sameh atiya

ربنا يساعدها ويساعد زوجها ويعين أولادها :Bye2: 
شكراً يا دكتور

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*من بعيد رأيت هذا الأتوبيس* 



*وعن قرب رأيت موتور الأتوبيس يعمل ولا يتصبب العرق منه*



*ثم اخذ الأتوبيس يبتعد عنى*  




*وأبتعد الأتوبيس رويدا رويدا* 

*حدث هذا فى يوم حار جدا من أيام شهر يوليو 2008 فى شارع التحرير بحى الدقى بمحافظة الجيزة*

----------


## sameh atiya

شكراً يا دكتور :f:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> شكراً يا دكتور


*عزيزى سامح
لا شكر على واجب
القاعة مالها نايمه كده وحالها مش عاجبنى لازم إدارة المنتدى تعمل جايزة عينية لكل من يزور القاعة*
*
ولكن دى المزه طازه و الحال عاجبنى
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*صحيح فى شعوب وفى شعوب وأيضا فى حكام وحكام ...أكيد شعب الكويت بيحب حكام الكويت*







*وأكيد حكام مصر لا يحبوا شعب مصر بسبب رداءة إعلانات وزارة الداخلية المصرية بمناسبة قانون المرور الجديد الظالم و المقصود منه فقط زيادة الأموال المحصلة من الشعب المصرى فى حين الشوارع و الأرصفة غير مؤهلة لمثل هذا القانون*

----------


## reda laby

دكتور جمال 
أنا محتار فى صورك ديه 
كلها جميلة 
فيه منها اللى فى التوب 
وفيه اللى برة المنافسة 
لروعتها العالية
زدنى صوراً 
فاناعاشق للتصوير الفوتوغرافى

----------


## reda laby

دكتور جمال 
عندى فكرة رائعة 
قلت أقوم بيها 
لكن اللى سبق اكل النبق
 :4: 
إعرض عن مسابقة فى التصوير الفوتوغرافى 
وإستقبل الصور فى مدة معينة 
ثم إعرض النتيجة
مع عرض للصور المختارة 
على أن إختيار الصور الفائزة من السادة اعضاء المنتدى 
عبارة عن نقاط وردود 
 :Cool: 
ها .. إيه رأيك ؟

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> دكتور جمال 
> 
> أنا محتار فى صورك ديه 
> كلها جميلة 
> فيه منها اللى فى التوب 
> وفيه اللى برة المنافسة 
> لروعتها العالية
> زدنى صوراً 
> 
> فاناعاشق للتصوير الفوتوغرافى





*عزيزى رضا*
*تحية طيبة وبعد*
*أسم "رضا" من الأسماء المحببة لنفسى فأنا من المعجبين القدامى للاعب الأسماعيلى الراحل "رضا" والذى جعلنى أسمى أبنى الثانى هذا الأسم "رضا" و الذى لم أراه لتواجده فى أمريكا منذ عام 2001*
*وبعد*
*طالما أنك*




> *رجل يبحث عن الحقيقة الغائبة عن عالمنا*


 
*فهاك الحقيقة كاملة*
*التصوير مش فى أهمية المصور نفسه وأفكار وخبرة المصور وكذلك إصطياده للصدف التى يتم تصويرها*

*أما عن طرحى لموضوع المسابقة فهذا أمر متروك للمشرف على القاعة حتى تتاح لى أيضا المشاركة فى المسابقة.*

*و فى معلومك موضوع العين الثالثة هو مرشح منذ الآن لدخول مسابقة أوسكار المنتدى لعام 2008 إذا كان هناك فى العمر بقية بإذن الله تعالى.*

----------


## reda laby

دكتور جمال 
بداية لى عظيم الشرف بأنى ذكرتك بإبنك المغترب 
(رضا )
اعاده الله إليك سالماً غانماً عن قريب 

والان عليك بالمشرف لإقناعه بهذه المسابقة 
ومن المؤكد الموافقة هى الرد الأكيد 

وطلب أخير 
ماهى الطريقة التى بها أستطيع إنزال الصورة فى الرسائل بالمنتدى ؟

----------


## shamshon44

دكتور جمال تصويرك جميل جدا

تسلم عينك الثالثه يا دكتور


بس مفيش حاجه مضيئه شويه تحسسنا ان فى امل 

اصل انا 22 سنه فى مقتبل العمر نفسى ارى حاجه كده تفرحنا شويه

انا فى انتظارها منك ان شاء الله يا دكتور

----------


## shamshon44

> وطلب أخير 
> ماهى الطريقة التى بها أستطيع إنزال الصورة فى الرسائل بالمنتدى ؟



شرح مفصل لكيفيه رفع الصور ووضعها فى المنتدى

----------


## sameh atiya

دكتور جمال فعلاً هما بيحبوا حكامهم لأنهم بيخدموهم
إنما إحنا نحبهم ليه
فعلاً أعلانتنا جميلة وتفتح النفس قوى  :Dry: 



> دكتور جمال 
> عندى فكرة رائعة 
> قلت أقوم بيها 
> لكن اللى سبق اكل النبق
> 
> إعرض عن مسابقة فى التصوير الفوتوغرافى 
> وإستقبل الصور فى مدة معينة 
> ثم إعرض النتيجة
> مع عرض للصور المختارة 
> ...


نخليها على رمضان اللى جاى ويبقى الدكتور جمال من لجنة التحكيم لأنى أحمد مش زى الحج أحمد ::007::

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> دكتور جمال تصويرك جميل جدا
> 
> تسلم عينك الثالثه يا دكتور
> 
> 
> بس مفيش حاجه مضيئه شويه تحسسنا ان فى امل 
> 
> اصل انا 22 سنه فى مقتبل العمر نفسى ارى حاجه كده تفرحنا شويه
> 
> انا فى انتظارها منك ان شاء الله يا دكتور


*عزيزى شمشون44*
*دى مش عيونى اللى بتشوف دى العين التالته هى اللى بتشوف و العين التالته لا تكدب ولا تتجمل و بتقولك أنك لم تشاهد كل مجموعة العين التالته....*

----------


## reda laby

وبكده ح نشوف النتيجة 
ويا ريت اكون نجحت

----------


## reda laby

:good: 
هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه 
نجحت
ألف ألف شكر 
shamshon44
لك خالص تحياتى وإحتراماتى
 :Heart31:

----------


## reda laby

حوار هادى كله براءة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه 
> نجحت
> ألف ألف شكر 
> shamshon44
> لك خالص تحياتى وإحتراماتى


 
*ألف مبروك وشكرا للعزيز شمشون لتقديمه المساعدة*
*بالمناسبة أنا لا أستعمل طريقة إرفاق الصور عن طريق المنتدى لأننى إستنفذت كل رصيدى من إرفاق الصور عبر المنتدى*
*وحاليا أن أرفق صورى عير رفعها من خلال الــ فوتو بكت* *http://photobucket.com/*

*ومن ثم نسخها  copy  ولصقها paste فى الموضوع*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*ماسح الأحذية فى شارع القدس الشريف*
*بالمهندسين*
* يخزن فى جواله رقم أحد زبائنه*

----------


## shamshon44

> هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه 
> نجحت
> ألف ألف شكر 
> shamshon44
> لك خالص تحياتى وإحتراماتى


الحمد لله  والف مبروك 
ولك جزيل الشكر على كلامك الجميل

وفى انتظار ابداعاتك الجميله






> *ألف مبروك وشكرا للعزيز شمشون لتقديمه المساعدة*


الشكر لك يا دكتور
ربنا ينفع بيك

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

**
*أولاد بلد جدعان بصحيح الكلام ده تلاقيه فى حى الخليفة بجوار مسجد السيدة عائشة إنما عندنا فى المهندسين فالأسعار مولعة والهوم ديليفرى على ودنه*
*وأسماء المحلات خواجاتى اللى أسمه بوون أبتيه واللى أسمه ماكدونالدز واللى أسمه سيلانترو واللى أسمه توماس*
**

----------


## حنـــــان

أنا عرفت نوع عربيتك ايه من آخر صورة يا دكتور جمال  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> **
> *أولاد بلد جدعان بصحيح الكلام ده تلاقيه فى حى الخليفة بجوار مسجد السيدة عائشة إنما عندنا فى المهندسين فالأسعار مولعة والهوم ديليفرى على ودنه*
> *وأسماء المحلات خواجاتى اللى أسمه بوون أبتيه واللى أسمه ماكدونالدز واللى أسمه سيلانترو واللى أسمه توماس*
> **


المهم يا دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني
اللحمة اللي معمول منها الكفته لحمة ايه ؟

ولي تحفظ علي اسم هذا المحل
السيدة عائشة للإتصالات

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أنا عرفت نوع عربيتك ايه من آخر صورة يا دكتور جمال


*يا حنان يا شقية*
*شقاوة وجدعنة الأسكندرانية*
*أولاد وبنات تلك المدينة التى أحتضنتنى*
*أثناءدراستى لمدة سنتين فى هندسة الأسكندرية* 
*قبل إنتقالى لهندسة القاهرة*
*كانت أيام حلوة بصحيح لن أنساها أبدا*
*فين أيام ساندوتشات الكبدة فى المنشية*
*وركوب ترام الرمل الدور التانى*
*وأيام عزبة سعد اللى فيها*
*المدينة الجامعية وجنينة أنطونياديس*
*و الحضرة والإبراهيمية*
*وطريق عبد الناصر*
*كان زمن جميل بصحيح*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> المهم يا دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني
> اللحمة اللي معمول منها الكفته لحمة ايه ؟
> 
> ولي تحفظ علي اسم هذا المحل
> السيدة عائشة للإتصالات


 :f2: *عزيزى إبن البلد*
وأنا أيضا متحفظ ولكن ما باليد حيلة والعين الثالثة لا تكذب ولا تتجمل وإنما تسجل ما تراه فقط
ولكن لا تنسى أن الشارع الذى فيه هذه المحل على بعد خطوات من مسجد السيدة عائشة عليها رضوان الله والعيب مش على  صاحب هذا المحل العيب يقع على رئاسة حى الخليفة التى صرحت بتعليق مثل هذه اليافطة!

----------


## sameh atiya

والعين الثالثه ما بتكدبش :f:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> والعين الثالثه ما بتكدبش


*عزيزى سامح عطية*
*توقيعك هو كالتالى:*

*" مصر هبة النيل طبيعياً ... وهبة المصريين حضارياً "
" إن بيئة النيل هى الخامة ... والمصرى هو الصانع "
" إن مصر هبة مشتركة بين النيل والمصريين "
"" مصر هبة المصريين ""*

*و أنا أخالفك الرأى مع بقاء الود بيننا*

*مصر هى هبة الله للمصريين*
*و مصر ليست هبة المصريين*
*كما قال المؤرخ المصرى شفيق غربال*
*ومصر ليست هبة النيل*
*كما قال المؤرخ اليونانى اليونانى هيرودت* 
*أنما سخر الله جزء من النيل للمصريين* 
*وجزء للسودانيين* 
*وأجزاء أخرى* 
*لبقية الدول المطلة على النيل* 
*ولا داعى لترديدنا*
*لقول اليونانى هيرودت* 
*الذى لا يعرف لله طريقا*


*المؤرخ اليونانى هيرودت من مواليد عام 484 قبل ميلاد المسيح عليه السلام*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*أحلى من السكر يا غزل البنات*
*البائع يعلن عن بضاعته توت توت* 
*فى أزقة*
*ميت عقبة*

----------


## حنـــــان

السنة دي اشترينا في العجمي غزل البنات وكنت ماشتريتهوش بزمان
الكيس العادي بربع جنيه
والكيس اللي فيه بلونة بنص جنيه
الراجل ماكانش معاه غير اللي فيه بلونة... قمنا اشترينا 8 أكياس... أكلنا غزل البنات ونفخنا البلالين وزوقنا بيها البلكونة لحد ما الهوا طيرهم

----------


## sameh atiya

> *عزيزى سامح عطية*
> *توقيعك هو كالتالى:*
> 
> *" مصر هبة النيل طبيعياً ... وهبة المصريين حضارياً "*
> *" إن بيئة النيل هى الخامة ... والمصرى هو الصانع "*
> *" إن مصر هبة مشتركة بين النيل والمصريين "*
> *"" مصر هبة المصريين ""*
> 
> *و أنا أخالفك الرأى مع بقاء الود بيننا*
> ...


*بل لم تخالفنى بل توافقنى*
*وأنا أوافقك وأؤيد الجميع فى أن العالم هبة من الله للبشر*
*ومصر هبة من الله للمصريين والنيل هبة من الله للمصريين*
*ولكن هناك من المؤخين من يدعى بأن مصر هيا هبة من النيل* 
*أى أن النيل هو من صنع مصر دون أى تدخل من المصريين القدماء وفى هذا أنا أؤيد جميع*
*المؤرخين الذين قالوا بأن المصرى هو الصانع وليس النيل وإنما كان النيل الخامة والمصرى صاحب الصناعة* 
*والجزء الذى قمت بكتابته كان فى كتاب الدكتور جمال حمدان فى كتابة عن "" شخصية مصر : دراسة فى عبقرية المكان "" والكتاب يتضمن دراسة فريدة فى رؤيتها لمصر*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *بل لم تخالفنى بل توافقنى*
> 
> *وأنا أوافقك وأؤيد الجميع فى أن العالم هبة من الله للبشر*
> *ومصر هبة من الله للمصريين والنيل هبة من الله للمصريين*
> *ولكن هناك من المؤخين من يدعى بأن مصر هيا هبة من النيل* 
> *أى أن النيل هو من صنع مصر دون أى تدخل من المصريين القدماء وفى هذا أنا أؤيد جميع*
> *المؤرخين الذين قالوا بأن المصرى هو الصانع وليس النيل وإنما كان النيل الخامة والمصرى صاحب الصناعة* 
> 
> *والجزء الذى قمت بكتابته كان فى كتاب الدكتور جمال حمدان فى كتابة عن "" شخصية مصر : دراسة فى عبقرية المكان "" والكتاب يتضمن دراسة فريدة فى رؤيتها لمصر*


 

" مصر هبة النيل طبيعياً ... وهبة المصريين حضارياً "
" إن بيئة النيل هى الخامة ... والمصرى هو الصانع "
" إن مصر هبة مشتركة بين النيل والمصريين "
"" مصر هبة المصريين ""

توقيعك هو المكتوب أعلاه
وأنت بتقول لا خلاف فى الرأى بيننا
وأنت بتقول أو جمال حمدان بيقول
مصر هبة المصريين
وبتقول أيضا أو جمال حمدان بيقول
إن مصر هبة مشتركة بين النيل والمصريين 
وانا عكس هذا
أقول
مصر هى هبة الله للمصريين
وأن
النيل هو هبة الله للمصريين
يا راجل حتجننى
الخلاف واضح زى الشمس
أين نقاط الإتفاق فيما أقول
وفيما تقول أنت

أهى عبقرية المكان
أم هى عبقرية الله أحسن الخالقين 
جيولوجيا منطقة أسوان هى التى 
جعلت من نهر النيل 
بدلا من أن يكون
نهرا يموت هناك
الله سخر الأرض هناك
ليكون النيل نهرا حيا
ليكمل النيل مشواره حتى مصبى النهر
فى البحر الأبيض المتوسط
عند رشيد ودمياط 




*المراجع:*

*رشدي سعيد: مصر لم تشهد حكومة صالحة منذ رمسيس الثالث*




عن أحوال مصر -  رشدي سعيد*

----------


## sameh atiya

> " مصر هبة النيل طبيعياً ... وهبة المصريين حضارياً "
> " إن بيئة النيل هى الخامة ... والمصرى هو الصانع "
> " إن مصر هبة مشتركة بين النيل والمصريين "
> "" مصر هبة المصريين "" 
> توقيعك هو المكتوب أعلاه
> وأنت بتقول لا خلاف فى الرأى بيننا
> وأنت بتقول أو جمال حمدان بيقول
> مصر هبة المصريين
> وبتقول أيضا أو جمال حمدان بيقول
> ...


** 
*يبقى مختلفين يا دكتور مش هاقدر أكمل فى الحوار لأنى بكده هامسح الردود اللى فاتت* 
*لأنها لا تنتمى إلى الموضوع أى أنها تسمى ردود خارجة عن الموضوع*
*بس إحنا مختلفين*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*شوفوا يا ناس إييه اللى جرالى من قلة*
* إستعمال قلبى فى التفكير وإعتمادى*
*كلية على عقلى فى التفكير* 
*قلبى زعل وخد على خاطره*
*ووقع على الأرض*
*وشوفوا معايا اللى جراله*
*@*
*@*
*@*
*@*
*@*
*@*
*@*
*@*
*@*
*@*
*@*
*@*
*@*
*@*
*@*
*@*
*@*
*@*
*@*
*@*
*بكره بإذن الله نشوف*
*إييه اللى جرى لقلبى*
*وتصبحوا على خير*
 ::cop::  ::cop::  ::cop::

----------


## sameh atiya

> *شوفوا يا ناس إييه اللى جرالى من قلة*
> *إستعمال قلبى فى التفكير وإعتمادى*
> *كلية على عقلى فى التفكير* 
> *قلبى زعل وخد على خاطره*
> *ووقع على الأرض*
> *وشوفوا معايا اللى جراله*
> *@*
> *@*
> *@*
> ...


*وإنت من أهل الخير يا عمو جمال*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*حنـــــان * 

*هل فعلا... جفت القلوب...؟* 
*الصورالتالية مهداة* 
*للعضوة والمشرفه حنان* 
*واللى يعرف سكتها يبلغها* 

*نعم يا حنان جفت القلوب والدليل أمامك* 

*قلبى جف من كثرة إستعمال عقلى فى التفكير* 
*ووقع منى وسط بحر القلوب* 

*قلبى وقع منى ولاقيته على أسفلت الطريق* 
*فى شارع الفلاح فى المهندسين* 
*ويا ترى مين يروى عطشه ويرجعه لصدرى*
*لينبض من جديد!* 
*شاعر المهندسين*
*دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى*

----------


## nefer

_الأخ الفاضل د/ جمال

_ _شكرا جدا على هذا الموضوع و اللى شدنى جدا لمتابعته حتى آخر تعليق و أنا لفت نظرى هذه الصورة و التعليق اللى عليها 
_ 


*صحيح فى شعوب وفى شعوب وأيضا فى حكام وحكام ...أكيد شعب الكويت بيحب حكام الكويت



* _من واقع تجربتى فى العمل خارج مصر المنهوبة و احتكاكى بمواطنى دولة من دول الخليج وصلت إلى حقيقة أن كل الدول العربية تتساوى فى مقدار القهر الواقع عليها من حكامها و لكن الإختلاف فى طريقة كبت القهر فعندنا فى مصر يتم ذلك عن طريق وضع المواطن تحت ضغط الظروف الإقتصادية و الحاجة الدائمة للقمة العيش و لو كانت متغمسة بالتراب و زيادة جرعة الحاجة للمال نتيجة الزيادة المطردة و المنظمة للأسعار حتى وصل الإحساس بالمواطن المصرى بأنه ليس بذى قيمة يعنى الحكومة تعمل بمثل ( عفوا لذكره ) يروح كلب ييجى ألف كلب و هو ما دل عليه ردود الأفعال لإستشهاد آلاف المصريين فى حوادث غريبة كغرق الباخرتين سالم إكسبريس و السلام 98 و حادث احتراق قطار الصعيد ناهيك عن حادث إسقاط طائرة مصر للطيران بأمريكا و على متنها 37 من خيرة أولادنا بالقوات المسلحة و أنا أظن أن أى حادث من هذا لو حدث فى دولة لها حكومة محترمة لقامت الدنيا و لم تقعد لكن للأسف مصر أم الدنيا عجزت جدا و أصابها روماتيزم المفاصل و أمراض الشيخوخة و لم تعد تعرف كيف تقوم و لكنها أصبحت دائما مقعدة.
أما بالنسبة لدول الخليج فيتم الكبت عن طريق إعطاء المواطن تسهيلات و خدمات مميزة و إلهائه عن الأمور السياسية بأمور المال و طرق إكتسابه و تسهيل إنفاقه فأصبح همه الحصول على المال ثم إنفاقه و إعادة الكرة و لذا يشعر المواطن أن الحكومة تعمل لمصلحته و توفر له كل ما يحتاجه و تكفل له الحماية داخل البلد و خارجها ما لم يقترب من المحظورات إياها فأصبح يفكر بمبدأ اللى نعرفه أحسن من اللى ما نعرفوش و لكن نفس الفساد موجود و لكنهم يعملون بمبدأ مختلف عن حكومتنا و هو كل و أعطى لغيرك ياكل ( إطعم الفم تستحى العين) يعنى بيسيبوا للشعب الفتات و هذا الفتات مغرق الشعوب فى حالة مادية عالية جدا يتفننوا فى طرق إنفاق المال
 و تقبل مرورى و تحياتى و انتظر ردود أخرى فى موضوعات أخرى
_

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> _الأخ الفاضل د/ جمال_
> 
> _شكرا جدا على هذا الموضوع و اللى شدنى جدا لمتابعته حتى آخر تعليق و أنا لفت نظرى هذه الصورة و التعليق اللى عليها_  
> _و تقبل مرورى و تحياتى و انتظر ردود أخرى فى موضوعات أخرى_


*عزيزىnefer* 
*رمضان كريم وأهلا ومرحبا بكم فى العين الثالثة واهلا بك ومرحبا فى بلدك الثانى مصر ولعلمك أن السعوديه هى بلدى التانى حيث عملت فيها مع أرامكو لمدة 15 عاما فى كل من جده و ينبع الصناعية والظهران....وفى إنتظار مزيد من مشاركاتكم فى قاعات المنتدى الكثيرة حيث ستجدنى فى قاعة فك التكشيرة و القضايا السياسية والقاعة العامة وأخيرا فى قاعة القصة القصيرة لى قصة هناك لم أكملها بعد.....*

----------


## nefer

_د/ جمال أنا مصرى بس مقيم فى السعودية للعمل فى مكة المكرمة و بلدى الأول و الأخير هو مصر بكل ما فيها و بكل معاناتنا و مشاكلنا فيها هى البداية و النهاية لى  و الله لولا أن القابضين على حكمها دفعونا للخروج منها ما خرجنا_

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*وجدتهما يمتطيان الدراجة البخارية (الموتوسيكل) السائق يرتدى الخوذه الواقية للرأس ولكن الراكب الآخر*
*وجدته بدون تلك الخوذة غير عابئ بقانون المرور الجديد بتاع المثلث العاكس و شنطة الإسعاف  وسبقونى إلى شارع النيل بالعجوزة*

*ولما أقتربت منهم لأحذرهم من خطورة عدم إرتداء الخوذه الواقية للرأس وجدت الراكب الآخر يقرأ ما تيسر له من كتاب الله القرآن* 

*ولما جاورتهم أبتسمت له رافعا إبهام يدى (100% مفيش أحسن من كده!) وأنا متأكد أننى لو حتى حذرته سيرد على ويقول الله هو الحافظ خلى تكالك على الله!*
*وطبعا كعادتى كنت سأرد عليه*
*قائلا*
*وَلَا تُلْقُوا بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إلَى التَّهْلُكَة*

----------


## sameh atiya

وأنا كمان لو كنت سألتنى كنت هاقولك يا راجل قول يا رب :notme:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## طائر الشرق

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

والله داانا كنت نايم فى العسل خالص

سايب موضوع جميل زى ده من زمان

اولا انا  باشكر حضرتك جدا على الرصد الهايل ده

انا بقى عرفت العربية الاسكودا بتاعك يا دكتور جمال

اما فى اخر صورة

الحلاوة فى باج التانك بتاع الموتوسيكل





لى عودة اخرى دائمة ان شاء الله

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
> 
> والله داانا كنت نايم فى العسل خالص
> 
> سايب موضوع جميل زى ده من زمان
> 
> اولا انا باشكر حضرتك جدا على الرصد الهايل ده
> 
> انا بقى عرفت العربية الاسكودا بتاعك يا دكتور جمال
> ...





> 100%  *تكسب طبق مهلبيه*


 

*مد إيديك خدلك طبق مهلبيه*
*ولا تحرموا هند من صالح الدعاء*

----------


## sameh atiya

فين الحلاوة أنا مش شايف حاجة :Poster Oops:

----------


## طائر الشرق

سامح البس نضارة وهات نضارتين معظمتين :y: 

قلنا ياعم فى باج التانك بتاع الموتوسيكل

يعنى عارف التانك  مش بتاع بطنك طبعا  :Eat:  التانك بتاع الموتوسيكل
هاتلاقى كلمةhalawa

 :Bicycle: 

وياريت يا سامح تشيل الدكة بقى  بودو مش عارف يدخل :Baby: 

ثانيا شكرا لصانعة المهلبية  وهدية مقبولة يا دكتور جمال

بس انا باحب الملبن اكتر

حتى بيقلك فتح عينك تاكل ملبن

وانا مفتح عينى علطول

اصل بابا مبارك ربنا يوقفله ولاد الشوارع فى طريقه قول امين  معايشنا فى هنا من زمان

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*راجع الصور الثلاثة التالية*
*وهات ملاحظاتك على العامل المشترك*
*فى كل الصور*
*علما بأن هذه الصور*
*ألتقطت فوق كوبرى 6 أكتوبر*
*فى المنطقة مابين كورنيش النيل*
*وميدان رمسيس*
*وإذا غلب حماركم*
*سأعلن عن ملاحظاتى الشخصية*
*بعد أسبوع من الآن*

----------


## طائر الشرق

شوف يا دكتور جمال هم حاجتين مشاركتين فى العامل المشترك ده
 :good: 
الراجل والست على الموتوسيكل 
 :n: 
والتاكسى اللى ادامهم
 :Plane: 
انت تقصد حاجة كمان ولا ايه؟
 ::hop::

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> شوف يا دكتور جمال هم حاجتين مشاركتين فى العامل المشترك ده
> 
> 
> الراجل والست على الموتوسيكل 
> 
> والتاكسى اللى ادامهم
> 
> انت تقصد حاجة كمان ولا ايه؟


*طب وبعدين... ركز زياده عاوز ملاحظاتك إذا غلبك حمارك يمكنك الإستعانه بصديق*

----------


## طائر الشرق

شكلك  يا دكتورنا 
تقصد اللوحة الصفراء اللى على التاكسى من تحت

بس انا مش عارف دى معناها ايه

جايز تاكسى بتاع علاء ابن الرايس

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> شكلك يا دكتورنا 
> تقصد اللوحة الصفراء اللى على التاكسى من تحت
> 
> بس انا مش عارف دى معناها ايه
> 
> جايز تاكسى بتاع علاء ابن الرايس


*السؤال الآن يا طائر الشرق*
*هل تحمل رخصة قيادة أم لا*





*الحل هو*



 ::mazika2:: 



 ::mazika2:: 




 ::mazika2:: 





 ::mazika:: 





 ::mazika::  

**


*







***
*السيدة التى تركب خلف زوجها*
*عماله ترغى وهى لا تعلم*
*أن التحدث مع السائق ممنوع*
*وهى أيضا تمتطى الموتوسيكل*
*وكأنها تمتطى صهوة حصان*
*و المفروض أنها تمتطى*
*الموتوسيكل*
*كما يمتطيه زوجها*
*و التالته تابته*
*كلاهما لا يرتدى*
*خوذة حماية الرأس*
*(الهيلموت)*


*وسلملى على قانون المرور الجديد*
*النص كم*

*وآخر أخباره*

*الإلغاء التام*
*لحكاية*
*شنطة الإسعاف*
*بعد عرضه*
*لمجلس سرور موافقات*

----------


## طائر الشرق

أيه ده وانا هاعرف منين انهم بيتكلمو

باشم على ضهر ايدى زى الCIA
 :Sad: 
انا اخرى امين شرطة
 :king: 

ثانيا 

هو التحدث مع السائق ممنوع

انا لما باركب تاكسى او ميكروباص

السواق بيخرملى نفوخى و الله

اول لما يعرفو بقى انى فى هندسة ميكانيكا والله تلاقيهم يفضل يفتكس حاجات فى عربيته

تحس انه هايزقنى تحت العربية عشان اصلحهاله
 :Dribble: 

فاكرنى انى بافهم حاجة فيها

ومبروك لمصر انها شالت عربية الاسعاف

اقصد شنطة الاسعاف

ده انتصار للديموقراطية فى موزمبيق
 :BRAWA: 
انا اخرى اصلح المرسيدس التقيل بس :4:

----------


## atefhelal

*كان زمان التصوير _ مش زمان قوى -  كإبداع فنى  يحتاج إلى حرفية عالية وفهم لإمكانيات آلة التصوير والقدرة على تحقيق أعلى أداء بتلك الإمكانيات من ضبط يدوى لسرعة الغالق وفتحة العدسة وتحديد المسافة والإقتراب أو الإبتعاد من المنظر حسب شدة الإستضاءة والبعد البؤرى وعمق الصورة وموضوع التصوير نفسه .. يضاف إلى ذلك الحرفية العالية فى إمكان استخدام مرشحات الضوء وخاصة فى تصوير الطبيعة الصامتة ... دلوقتى التكنولوجيا جعلت من السهل التقاط أى صورة دون تلك الحرفية التى كانت مطلوبة زمان ... يضاف إلى ذلك إمكان تحسين الصورة ومعالجة عيوبها بعد إلتقاطها  باستخدام برامج خاصة على الكومبيوتر  ...*

*ومع ذلك فالتصوير الضوئى مازال فنا يمكن الإبداع فى مجاله .. وينطلق هذا الإبداع من عين المصور نفسه وخياله ، وهو ماسماه الأخ الفاضل جمال الشربينى بالعين الثالثة .. وهى العين التى تلتقط الفكرة المبدعة  وتتصورها حين تقع على أى منظر قبل أن تصوره ... هى العين التى تسلط الضوء على معنى الواقع وجماله أو تناقضاته  قبل أن تسلط عدسة التصوير عليه ... وهنا تميز جمال فى كل الصور التى التقطها ويستحق فى رأيى جائزة الإبداع الأولى ...*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *كان زمان التصوير _ مش زمان قوى - كإبداع فنى يحتاج إلى حرفية عالية وفهم لإمكانيات آلة التصوير والقدرة على تحقيق أعلى أداء بتلك الإمكانيات من ضبط يدوى لسرعة الغالق وفتحة العدسة وتحديد المسافة والإقتراب أو الإبتعاد من المنظر حسب شدة الإستضاءة والبعد البؤرى وعمق الصورة وموضوع التصوير نفسه .. يضاف إلى ذلك الحرفية العالية فى إمكان استخدام مرشحات الضوء وخاصة فى تصوير الطبيعة الصامتة ... دلوقتى التكنولوجيا جعلت من السهل التقاط أى صورة دون تلك الحرفية التى كانت مطلوبة زمان ... يضاف إلى ذلك إمكان تحسين الصورة ومعالجة عيوبها بعد إلتقاطها باستخدام برامج خاصة على الكومبيوتر ...*
> 
> *ومع ذلك فالتصوير الضوئى مازال فنا يمكن الإبداع فى مجاله .. وينطلق هذا الإبداع من عين المصور نفسه وخياله ، وهو ماسماه الأخ الفاضل جمال الشربينى بالعين الثالثة .. وهى العين التى تلتقط الفكرة المبدعة وتتصورها حين تقع على أى منظر قبل أن تصوره ... هى العين التى تسلط الضوء على معنى الواقع وجماله أو تناقضاته قبل أن تسلط عدسة التصوير عليه ... وهنا تميز جمال فى كل الصور التى التقطها ويستحق فى رأيى جائزة الإبداع الأولى ...*


 :f2: 
**
*أخى الأكبر الفاضل* 
*المهندس*
*عاطف هلال*
**
*شهادة أعتز بها جدا*
*وكأننى منحت اليوم*
*دكتوراه جديدة فى* 
*فلسفة التصوير الحر*
*من جامعة منتدى أبناء مصر*
*لصاحبها*
  
*أبن البلد*
*وكان نفسى*
*أن*
*أذكر*
*أسماء كل المشرفين*
*و المراقبين*
*وأكيد كلهم عارفين*
*أنهم*
*أجدع إدارة*
*لأجدع جامعة عربية*
*على الشبكه العنكوبتيه*
*وأخص بالذكر هنا*
*قلب مصر*
*الأستاذ فاضل*
*إسكندرانى*
*وبوكى وبوكى*
*وحنان*
*والأستاذ سيد جعيتم*
*والأستاذ سيد عطية*
*و أهدى كل منهم*
 :f2: 

*وعقبالكم جميعا*
*وفى*
*إنتظارى*
*لشهادة إبداع أخرى*
*فى مجال الشعر العامى*
*بعد حصولى فى العام الماضى*
*على أوسكار 2007*
*عن قاعة فك التكشيرة*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*الحكاية بدأت برأس حمار* 
** 
** 
** 
** 

** 

** 
*وأنتهت برأس فتاه* 
*من حى المهندسين بشارع شهاب بالقرب من منزل حبيب العادلى بشارع لبنان*
*والسؤال الآن هل مازال "القمل" يسكن شعر إحدى بنات المهندسين؟!* 



> *قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( إذا تزوج أحدكم المرأة فليسأل عن* *
> شعرها , فإن الشعر أحمد الجمالين )) .*
> *وقال خالد بن صفوان : الشعر الأسود برنس الجمال .*





> *وقال أبو منصور الثعالبي : كمال الحسن في الشعر .**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> من أوصاف الشعر : 
> 
> شعر جفال : إذا كان كثيرا .
>  
> ...


</STRONG></B>

----------


## hazem3

السلام عليكم دكتور جمال

اسف جدا اني بجد مخدتش بالي من الموضوع غير دلوقتي اما بالنسبة 

للحكاية الي بدأت براس حمار وانتهت براس .......

وطريق صلاح سالم الي بيتغسل ده 


فاحنا توصلنا للازمة الاقتصادية بواطنها ومسبباتها 

طريق صلاح سالم الي قولنا عليه ده بيتغسل بايه

ايا كان بيتغسل باي طريقة فالمادة المستعملة لا تمت بصلة لاي مادة معروفة علي سطح الكرةة الارضية 

ثانيا لو سمحت حضرتك عرفت تصور الصورة دي ازاي هي كانت واقفة في الشارع بتطلع المواهب عشان العريس

ملاحظة بتيقلي انها بتغسل شعرها بخروب

موضوع روعة طبعا ولية عودة

----------


## eng_ase2003

بجد صور تحفه وانتظرني متابعا

----------


## Red Devil

الموضوع جامد جدا جدا جدا
كما عودنا  دكتور جمال على كل ما هوا مبدع فى مواضيعه 
التى من اجمل مواضيع المنتدى
تقبل مرورى دكتور جمال وانا متابع للموضوع

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*للوهلة الأولى وحيثما أنا بصائم*
*سرحت  وهيئ لى أنى سأصطدم بناطحة سحاب خشبية*


*وفى أقل من ثانية تبينت الحقيقة المره*


*فينكم يا مرور الجيزه*
*لتطبقوا قانون المرور الجديد*
*قبل وقوع الكوارث*
*وتسقط هذه الناطحه الخشبية*
*على أهل دويقة الجيزه*
 :Robot: 

 ::cop::

----------


## Red Devil

> فينكم يا مرور الجيزه
> لتطبقوا قانون المرور الجديد
> قبل وقوع الكوارث
> وتسقط هذه الناطحه الخشبية
> على أهل دويقة الجيزه


المرور فى اجازه بقالو اسبوع ههههههههههههههه
دا لو كانو بيطبقو القانون الجديد  صح اساسا  انما تلاقيهم حبه كده وحبه كده

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*أيوه يا عم ما أنت حكومه وحاطط مثلثين مش مثلث واحد* 
*وكمان مخالف وماشى بفوانيس شمال خلفيه بس* 
*ومكدبوش اللى قالوا* 
*ضربوا الأعور علي عينه .. قال خربانه خربانه*

----------


## غادة جاد

أستاذ جمال 
فعلا موضوعات حضرتك تتمتع بكل شئ
ثراء للعين وثراء للفكر وتحفيز للهمم           

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا

وأبقاك الله منبه دائم لكل المشكلات في مصر

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أستاذ جمال 
> فعلا موضوعات حضرتك تتمتع بكل شئ
> ثراء للعين وثراء للفكر وتحفيز للهمم 
> 
> شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا
> 
> وأبقاك الله منبه دائم لكل المشكلات في مصر


 
*أكيد أكيد عرفتى ما كنت أقصده بمضمون الصورة بدون أى إنبهار يخدع العين*

  *وهاكى صورة الطاووس*
*والتى هى طبق الأصل الصورة الموجوده فى المسابقه*
*لتثبت أنها ليس لمشترك مصرى*
*ولا لطاووس مصرى*
*وانا لو من سامح عطيه*
*أشطبها فورا*
*من المسابقه*

----------


## reda laby

هل من الممكن إستخدام صور من منتديات أخرى 
لوضعها فى المنتدى هنا ؟
للأهمية ؟

----------


## noogy

د/ جمال
هذا ثان رد لى ولكنه ليس ثانى حضور فأنا من المتابعات لهذا الموضوع لكن لا أعرف بماذا أرد هل أقول شكرا على  الموضوع الهايل   :BRAWA:  أو صور جميلة   :y:  او ماذا  :Sad: 
فعلا موضوع يستحق جائزة الوسكار ولكن ليس من المنتدى فقط بل من الدولة نفسها  ::no3:: 
كنت قديماً أظن أن التصوير هواية لمحبى المناظر الطبيعية الخلابة او اى شىء جميل
لكن معك عرفت أن التصوير ليس الا صورة لتعبر عن فكرة وواقع نعيش فيه   :y:  اما ان نستمر فيه او نغيره للأفضل 
كلنا نعلم ان هذا هو حال بلدنا ولكن ماذا نفعل فالحكومة لن تشغل بالها بأحوال الناس والبلد يوجد ماهو أهم من ذلك   :Shutup2: 
فلابد ان نبدأ بأنفسنا ونغير من نفسنا ومن حولنا الى الأفضل
أسفة على الاطالة  ::mazika2:: 
شكرا لك

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> هل من الممكن إستخدام صور من منتديات أخرى 
> 
> لوضعها فى المنتدى هنا ؟
> للأهمية ؟


 
*الصوره مش ظاهره*

*نعم ممكن تنقل ولما لا ولكن لازم توضح من أى مكان منقوله*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> فعلا موضوع يستحق جائزة الوسكار ولكن ليس من المنتدى فقط بل من الدولة نفسها


 
 :Banned2: 
*دولة مين اللى بتتكلمى عنها*
*أنا همى كله هو الشعب المغلوب على أمره*
*والمطحون*
**
*الدوله يا ست الكل*
*همها الأول والأخير*
*لا شئ غير التوريث*
 :Banned2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*كل البضاعه على الرصيف إلا المشاه*
 


أحد محلات البقاله فى شارع محيى الدين أبو العز بالدقى - الجيزه

----------


## غادة جاد

أيوة يا أستاذ جمال
أنا فهمت وجهة نظر حضرتك قبل أن أرى صورة الطاووس

حضرتك تشير إلى أهمية أن يكون للصورة دورا لا يقتصر على مجرد النظر إليها
وأن يكون لها هدف يثير تساؤلات أو يغير مفاهيم معينة

وأن يكون مركز استقبال الصورة العقل وليس العين

----------


## **أمة الله**

*د.جمال
مشكور على مجهودك الرائع
فعلاً الدولة كل همها لم الفلوس، أما الشعب الغلبان ده أمره لله*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*كانوا إعلانين جنب بعض واحد كبير أووى والتانى كان صغنن*

*أدى الإعلان الكبير وخلى بالكم الكبير كبير*

*وأدى الإعلان الصغنن منزوى تحت الكوبرى والأطفال المسلمون حيارى بين الكاسيه العاريه والمتحجبه*

----------


## Red Devil

والله الواحد مش عارف يضحك ولا يزعل
على راى اللى قال هم يضحك وهم يبكى

طيب وليه اعلانين زى دول يبقو جنب بعض
هوا اللى كان بيحطهم كان مافيهوش عقل للدرجه دى
حتى لو كل اعلان  وضع على حده اللى حط الاعلان التانى ما كنش فيه عقل ولا كان اعمى

----------


## Red Devil

شكل حضرتك ناوى تحبسنا يا دكتور ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> شكل حضرتك ناوى تحبسنا يا دكتور ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 
*هو اللى يقول الحقيقه فى البلد ديت*
*يتحبس* 
*الكلام ده غيرى كتير قاله*
*د. يحيى الجمل قاله*
*د. حسن نافعه قاله*
*لكن أنا والحمدلله قلته*
*قولته قبليهم بكتير*
*وأنا وهما لما كتبنا كان* 
*تكالنا على الله*
*واللى يخاف ميكتبشى*
*واللى يكتب ميخافشى* 
*إلا من ربه اللى خلقه*



 :n: 
*أرجع لمواضيعى الحديثه فى قاعة المناقشات*
**

----------


## maged_ellithy

ههههههههههههه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ههههههههههههه


 
بذمتك بتضحك على إييه بذمتك مش هما بيقولوا الضحك من غير سبب...........وكمل أنت بقه يا شاطر!

 وكمان من أول مشاركه ليك فى المنتدى!..لا بقه أنت مش حتجبها البر من أولها يا كابتن ماجد ::@: 

المره الجايه لما تضحك تبقى تقول سبب ضحك يا كابتن ماجد!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*أسيب المنتدى كام يوم ألاقى كل شئ مجمد إلا من حاجه واحده ألا وهى توقيع أخى العزيز سامح*




> *    
> شكراً لكل من شارك فى المسابقة برد أو بصوت أو بمشاركه دمها خفيف
> شكراً للجميع إنتظروا النتيجة النهائية بإذن الله * 
> 
> *__________________
> **اللهم أرني الحق حقا و ارزقني اتباعه،
> و أرني الباطل باطلا و ارزقني اجتنابه ..*
> 
> **




*وهاهى الأيام تمر ولا حس ولا خبر عن نتيجة المسابقه؟!*

ما علينا هاكم بعض الصور حزروا فزروا أين العين الثالثة قد رأتهم فى واحدة من المدن المصرية؟!

----------


## Red Devil

التمثال بصراحه تحفه جميله جدا
تسلم ايدك يا دكتور على انك صورتها

لكن انا مش عارف فى اى مدينه هما 
لانى اول مره اشوفهم

بس فى احدى الصور ظاهر وراهم جبل  من بعيد كده

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> التمثال بصراحه تحفه جميله جدا
> تسلم ايدك يا دكتور على انك صورتها
> 
> لكن انا مش عارف فى اى مدينه هما 
> لانى اول مره اشوفهم
> 
> بس فى احدى الصور ظاهر وراهم جبل من بعيد كده


 
**
*عندك فرصه أخرى أستعن بصديق*
 :Console:

----------


## sameh atiya

> *أسيب المنتدى كام يوم ألاقى كل شئ مجمد إلا من حاجه واحده ألا وهى توقيع أخى العزيز سامح*
> 
> [size=4]
> 
> *وهاهى الأيام تمر ولا حس ولا خبر عن نتيجة المسابقه؟!*


*بس إيه رأيك فى التوقيع الجديد يا دكتور جمال*
*تقريباً لا يدل على أى شىء محسوس وإنما هو توقيع بخيل بكل المعانى*

*أما بالنسبة للدعاء فبالتأكيد يحمل من المعانى الكثير*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *بس إيه رأيك فى التوقيع الجديد يا دكتور جمال*
> *تقريباً لا يدل على أى شىء محسوس وإنما هو توقيع بخيل بكل المعانى*
> 
> *أما بالنسبة للدعاء فبالتأكيد يحمل من المعانى الكثير*


 
 
*يا راجل أكلمك عن الفزورة تكلمنى عن توقيعك*
*يا راجل أكلمك عن نتيجة المسابقة تكلمنى عن توقيعك*
*الدعاء محدش يقدر يكلم عليه*
*إنما التوقيع هو الغموض كله*
*هو* 
*سامح عطية*
*اللى عمل مسابقة فى التصوير الحر*
*وآخرتها لحد النهارده*
*يوم ذكرى عيد ميلادى*
*هابى بيرث داى تو مى*
*هابى بيرث داى تو جمال*
*سنه حلوه يا جميل*
*لم تظهر نتيجة المسابقة*
*وكل مقلب وأنتم طيبين*
*عذرا*
 :Ouch: 
*أقصد*
 :n: 
*كل مسابقه وأنتم طيبين*
 ::@:  ::@:  ::@:

----------


## sameh atiya

*إحنا قلنا يا دكتور ننزلها بعد عيد ميلاد حضرتك
علشان نفسح المجال لموضوع عيد الميلاد يكتسح كل المواضيع 
وبكده يبقى ضربنا عصفور بحجر ووقع مات*

----------


## اسكندرانية 100%

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

استاذنا العزيز جمال

للاسف هذه الصور لا تجدها الا بمصر 

وده نتيجه ان الشعب المصري ماشي على البركة والحافظ هو الله وسهلها ياعم تتسهل ,,,الخ

شعب فيه من الجهل كتير ,,,, واعنى الجهل مش التعليم والقراءة والكتابة

الجهل اللى اقصده ان الناس ماعندناش توعية في اي شئ

ومش عارفة ده نتيجة ايه بالظبط او مش قادرة اوصل للسبب الرئيسي اللى خلانا كدة

ولك بعض الامثلة الصغيرة

الماء السبيل
ده شئ جميل ورائع بس بننفذه بقمة الجهل

قلل او كولر ماء ,,,,الف فم بيشرب من مكان واحد ...ده عيان وده عنده كبد وده عنده فشل كلوي

وكله يشرب ,,,عادي مفيش مشاكل

فرش العيش على الارصفة المعرضة للتراب وعادم السيارات ,,,والناس تسمى وتاكل بالبلا اللى على العيش ( ايام ماكان  فيه عيش )

بتاع العرقسوس ,,,,شفاااااااااااا وخميرررررررررررر يا عرقسوس ,,,  اشرب وانتعش طيب معمول فيه ؟؟وفيه ايه؟؟ في بير السلم

الكشري ومادراك من الكشري وخصوصا الباعة الجائلين ,,, 

صور ومناظر كتير يحزن لها القلوب

كارو بحمار ماشي في وسط العربيات ,,,عااااااااااااادي ,,من حقه ,,مش دارج تحت مسمى عربية

طيب الناس دي هنثقفها ازاي ,,,, ونفهمها ازاي

نجي بقا على الجزء اللى مش متفقة معاك فيه ,,,واسمحلي يا استاذ جمال

فهنا بالمنتدى اهم شئ نتكلم براحتنا ,,, والاختلاف بالرأي لا يفسد للود قضية

الناس بردو غلابة وكله بيجرى  ورا اكل العيش وانت سيد العارفين الناس دي بقيت غلابة ليه وازاي وفين ؟؟

بلاش تركز عليهم قوي

وياريت بردوا كاميرتك الحلوة تلقط لنا مواقف حلوة ومناظر حلوة 

وتورينا جانب حلو من مصر

تحياتي لشخصك الكريم

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *وياريت بردوا كاميرتك الحلوة تلقط لنا مواقف حلوة ومناظر حلوة* 
> 
> *وتورينا جانب حلو من مصر*
> 
> *تحياتي لشخصك الكريم*


**
*يا إسكنرانية 100% يا شاطره ومفتحه*
*واحد زى لا يفوته ذلك وإرجعى للمشاركة*
*#**139*  
*فى هناك فزورة*
*ورينا شطارتك*
*وحليها*
*يا بنت من بنات بحرى* 
 :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانية 100%

> **
> *يا إسكنرانية 100% يا شاطره ومفتحه*
> *واحد زى لا يفوته ذلك وإرجعى للمشاركة*
> *#**139*  
> *فى هناك فزورة*
> *ورينا شطارتك*
> *وحليها*
> *يا بنت من بنات بحرى*


استاذ جمال

انا لا شاطرة ولا متفتحة

ده انا غلباااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

واللى شيفاه بالعين الثالثة اللى هي عيني انا


واللى لفت نظري ان الرصيف منتظم مش حته فوق وحته تحت ومتبيض ابيض واسود وكمان كمية الاشجار على الجانبين . ده غير ان المكان نظيف والتمثال كمان واهم حاجة اعمدة الانارة كلها طول واحد 

ياتري عيني قدرت تشوف كويس ولا نظري شيش بيش

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> استاذ جمال
> 
> انا لا شاطرة ولا متفتحة
> 
> ده انا غلباااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
> 
> واللى شيفاه بالعين الثالثة اللى هي عيني انا
> 
> 
> ...


 

*فى أى المدن المصرية يوجد هذا التمثال؟! 


*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

* الصورة لمجموعة من لوح  نمر السيارات المصرية المتنوعة القديمة ولكن فى العمود الأول على اليمين*
*تجد لوحة مصرية جديدة وتحتها مباشرة تجد  لوحة من جارتنا الشقيقة الجماهيرية وبها أرقام فهل هذه الأرقام هى الأرقام العربية أما أنها الأرقام اللاتينية؟!*

*أما بالنسبة للوحات المرور الجديدة*
*فما معنى الحروف الموجودة فيها*
*وهل مثلا*
*ق ص أ*
*الذى يقابلها هو*
*A C K*
*؟؟؟؟!!!*
*على سبيل المثال لا الحصر*

----------


## طائر الشرق

مش فاهم السؤال يا دكتور جمال

واضح ام افصح

----------


## حمادو

> * الصورة لمجموعة من لوح  نمر السيارات المصرية المتنوعة القديمة ولكن فى العمود الأول على اليمين*
> *تجد لوحة مصرية جديدة وتحتها مباشرة تجد  لوحة من جارتنا الشقيقة الجماهيرية وبها أرقام فهل هذه الأرقام هى الأرقام العربية أما أنها الأرقام اللاتينية؟!*
> 
> *أما بالنسبة للوحات المرور الجديدة*
> *فما معنى الحروف الموجودة فيها*
> *وهل مثلا*
> *ق ص أ*
> *الذى يقابلها هو*
> *A C K*
> ...



*ايه دا يا دكتور؟ 
هى لوح السيارات فى مصر اتغيرت؟
وياترى ليه اللون الازرق والابيض بالذات اللى اتفقوا عليه؟ وليه درجة الازرق دي بالذاااات؟
يالا خليني حسن النية وساكت أحسن .


كويس جد يا دكتور أنك اتكلمت عن الارقام لانى اكتشفت ان فيه أجيال كاملة ماتعرفش الارقام العربية الحقيقية.
الارقام اللى احنا بنقول عليها النهاردة لاتينية دي أصلا ارقام عربية
والارقام اللى احنا متخيلينها عربية دي أرقام هندية
يعني الجماهيرية الليبية كاتبة أرقامها بالعربى.

اما الارقام اللاتينية اختفت من الوجود الا من بعض التعاملات الفردية
والسبب فى كتابة أهل أوروبا وأمريكا الارقام باللغة العربية هو الفتح الاسلامى لاوربا, واستخدام الارقام العربية فى المدارس الاندلسية فى عمليات الحساب علشان الارقام اللاتينية كانت معقدة جدا
تخيل رقم زي 1000 ممكن يقابله باللغة اللاتينية حوالى صفحة كاملة من الشرط اللى جنب بعضها.


وتخيل بأه يا دكتور - وحضرتك مهندس - أهمية تبسيط الأرقام من الشكل الرومانى أو اللاتيني, للشكل العربي.
وأهمية الصفر.
وبعد كده تخيل كمية العلوم اللى وصل لها الغرب بعد ما قدروا يستخدموا أرقامنا ويفهموها...الهندسة والطب والفلك والكمبيوتر وتكنولوجيا المعلومات وكل علم فى الدنيا مبنى دلوقتى على الأرقام...اللى هى فى الأصل بتاعتنا.
ياترى بأه احنا المسلمين العرب عارفين حاجة زي دي؟
ولا حكامنا غرقونا فى ياترى ناخد الديموقراطية بالمعلقة, ولا بالشلوت


احنا أسياد العالم لما كان القرآن فى قلوبنا
بس دلوقتى بقينا فى ذيل العالم لما اكتفينا بوجود القرآن فى العربية علشان يحفظها
وكأن القرآن هو اللى هايحفظ العربية.



بس صحيح إيه حكاية ق ص أ دي؟
يمكن يكون إختصار قمهورية صمر أربية؟ 

*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> مش فاهم السؤال يا دكتور جمال
> 
> واضح ام افصح


*بعد مشاركة حمادو الشامله الكامله أكيد دلوقتى فهمت سؤالى!*  :hey:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *ايه دا يا دكتور؟* 
> 
> *هى لوح السيارات فى مصر اتغيرت؟*
> *وياترى ليه اللون الازرق والابيض بالذات اللى اتفقوا عليه؟ وليه درجة الازرق دي بالذاااات؟*
> *يالا خليني حسن النية وساكت أحسن .*


*نعم بدأ التغيير*





> *احنا أسياد العالم لما كان القرآن فى قلوبنا*
> *بس دلوقتى بقينا فى ذيل العالم لما اكتفينا بوجود القرآن فى العربية علشان يحفظها*
> *وكأن القرآن هو اللى هايحفظ العربية.*


*لا إحنا كنا  أسياد العالم لما كان القرآن فى عقولنا*





> *بس صحيح إيه حكاية ق ص أ دي؟*
> *يمكن يكون إختصار قمهورية صمر أربية؟* 
> **


*ق ص أ*

*أكيد متغيره عشوائيه*
*ممكن تلاقيها*

*ض ح  ك* 

*أو*

*ز ر ع* 

*أو*

*ك س ب*

*أو*

* ش ت م* 

*أو*

*ز و ر*

*أو*

*س ك ن* 

*أو*

*أ ك ل*

*أو*

*ش ر ب* 

*أو*

*س هـ ل* 

*أو*

*ص ع ب* 

*أو*

*ل ب ن*

*س م ك*

*أو* 

*ص د ف*

*أو* 

*ف س خ*

*أو*

*ق ب ل* 

*أو* 

*ق ف ش*

*أو*

*س ج ن*

*أو*

*ق ل ع* 

*أو* 

*ل ب س*

*أو*

*م س ح*

*أو*

*ح ض ن*

*أو*

*ص ل ى*

*أو*

*ك ف ر*

*أو*

*ع ب د*

*أو*

*ح م د*

*أو*

*ع ب ر*

*أو*

*غ ر ق*

*أو*

*ص ع د*

*أو*

*ن ز ل*

*أو*

*ف ر ش*

*$*


*$*


*$*

*وهكذا من تباديل وتوافيق مثل*
*هذه الثلاثيات*
*وياما فى الجراب يا حاوى*

----------


## رورو قمر

^_^

ماشاء الله عليك

شكلها الكاميرا معك في كل مكان 

صور ممتازة و تعليقاتك عليها جدااااااا ممتازة

انا احب التصوير كمان بس اليوم اتعلمت منك نوع ثاني من التصوير 

صور تعبر عن حياة المجتمع

الف الشكر و ادمك الله

<< متابعه للموضوع ان شاء الله

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ^_^
> 
> ماشاء الله عليك
> 
> شكلها الكاميرا معك في كل مكان 
> 
> صور ممتازة و تعليقاتك عليها جدااااااا ممتازة
> 
> انا احب التصوير كمان بس اليوم اتعلمت منك نوع ثاني من التصوير 
> ...


*مش خايفه عزيزتى رورو  تتعبى من المتابعه*
*لكن أذا تعبتى من المتابعة تبقى تقعدى على الكرسى*
*اللى اسمه* 
*Lazy Boy*






*The La-Z-Boy Oasis - £945*

*نصيحة من واحد مجرب القعده على هذا*
*الكرسى*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*هل هذه الصورة تم معالجتها بالفوتو شوب أم لا؟!*
*علل أسبابك*

----------


## fishawy

نعم ياسيدي هي صورتين أو ثلاث صور تم ضمها مع محاولة جعل صورة المرأة شفافة قليلاً ولهذا ظهر حد الباب في كتف المرأة ولقد وضعت عليه علامة.



ولي سابق تجربة في هذا النوع من ضم الصور وهذا مثال له شادي في ثلاثة صور جمعت بصورة واحدة

----------


## Red Devil

> *هل هذه الصورة تم معالجتها بالفوتو شوب أم لا؟!*
> *علل أسبابك*


اعتقد ان الصوره لم يتم اللعب فيها بالفوتو شوب
وممكن تكون حد الباب دا اثلا فى الصوره يعنى الصوره موجوده على الباب وطلعت كبيره شويه كملوها على الحيطه وعملو قطع بحيث ان الباب يقفل الصوره تكمل الباب يفتح حته من الصوره بتبقا على الحيطه
والسبب
ان شكلهم شغالين فى شركه اصلا
اسمها novo nordisk
وبيتصورو صوره تذكاريه وهما بالينيفورم  بتاع الشغل

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> نعم ياسيدي هي صورتين أو ثلاث صور تم ضمها مع محاولة جعل صورة المرأة شفافة قليلاً ولهذا ظهر حد الباب في كتف المرأة ولقد وضعت عليه علامة.
> 
>  
> ولي سابق تجربة في هذا النوع من ضم الصور وهذا مثال له شادي في ثلاثة صور جمعت بصورة واحدة


*عزيزى مستر فيشاوى أبو شادى*
*محاولة جادة منك لتفسير سر تلك الصورة والتى هى للأسف لا تمت للفوتو شوب بأى صلة ...أنا بلاطه فوتوشوب بمعنى أنا*
* Big Zero in Photo Shop*
*الصورة هى مجرد صورة واحدة فقط  وسوف أشرح سرها لك بعد تناول وجبة الإفطار إتفضل معانا أنت وشادى وكمان Red Devil*  :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

** 

*البداية كانت فى شارع الجمهورية وجدت كشك جميل على الناصية وصورت هذه الصورة* 

*وشدنى العنوان "تغيير مرض السكر"!* 


 
*ولفيت حول الكشك لأجد هذا المنظر وكان الشخصان مؤدبان ومتفاهمان* 
*لدرجة كبيره وعرضوا على حضور المؤتمر ولم أمانع طبعا* 
 
*ثم طلبت منهم الوقوف لأصورهم مع هذه الممرضة*
*وهنا تأكدت أن مصر ما زالت بخير*
*وأن هناك أمل ولو ضئيل فى إصلاحها*
*على المدى البعيد بإذن الله* 
*الدرس المستفاد* 
*الكاميرا المستخدمة*
*هى*
*Nokia N93* 
*مش مهم نوع الكاميرا*
*بقدر أهمية*
*من يقف خلف*
*الكاميرا*
*ألا وهو*
*الإنسان*

----------


## fishawy

إذن فالأخ Red Devil على حق فهو وصف الأمر كما تفضلت يا دكتور جمال.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> إذن فالأخ Red Devil على حق فهو وصف الأمر كما تفضلت يا دكتور جمال.


 
*نعم هو على حق علشان كده أنا عزمته معاك على وجبة الإفطار   معى بس هو ماجاشى!*

*لكن عزيزى فيشاوى أتفضل اللغة العربية الفصحى فى حديثى معكم أما أن اللهجة المصرية تمشى معاك؟!*

----------


## fishawy

أخي الفاضل دكتور جمال
لا حرج إن شاء الله في استعمال العامية, وأنا أحب الفصحى, وأحب استعمالها, ولكن إن كتب أخ فاضل مثلك بأي لهجة فأنا أنظر لما يعنيه, أكثر مما أنظر للألفاظ, فالمشاعر والأحاسيس بين الحروف تظهر وتلمع سواء استعمل العامية أم الفصحى. ( موش كدة ولا انا غلطان؟)
أسأل الله لي ولك الصحة والعافية

----------


## Red Devil

اعتذر دكتور عن عدم حضورى للافطار  هههههههههههههه
ولكن لم اقرأ الدعوه الا متاخر  معلش بقا خيرها فى غيرها

وفعلا زى ما اعتقدت انهم تبع  شركه 
وطلعت حمله لمرض السكر

ربنا يعافى كل مسم مصاب بهذا المرض
الذى اصبح علاجه سهل وسلس

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

**
*يا ترى إييه اللى خلاه ميروحشى المدرسة؟!*
*وواقف يبيع الــ 8 لامونات بجنيه فى شارع شهاب أمام قنصلية الكويت*
*اللى كثير من المصريين بيقفوا قدامها لإستكمال أوراق سفرهم للعمل*
*بدولة الكويت*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*يا ترى ماهى حمولة السيارة النقل؟*
*ومن أين هى قادمة (لوحة السيارة من وحدة مرور)؟*
*وفى أى محافظة السيارة تسير؟*

----------


## Red Devil

حمولة السياره    قته  :Dry: 

السياره نقل اسيوط  تبع مرور اسيوط ::cop:: 

موجوده فين  (هوا حضرتك منين يا دكتور  :Roll2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> حمولة السياره قته 
> 
> السياره نقل اسيوط تبع مرور اسيوط
> 
> موجوده فين (هوا حضرتك منين يا دكتور


 
*أصلا من المنصوره*
*ولكن أتولدت فى دوران شبرا*
*وشهادة الميلاد من قسم الخليفه*
*وبطاقتى الشخصية كانت* 
*صادرة من روض الفرج*
*والعائلية من قصر النيل*
*وسكنت شويه فى السبع عمارات*
*وأخيرا أنا فى المهندسين*
*والشهر اللى فات سافرت شرم بالأتوبيس*
*حزر فزر*
*السيارة النقل من أسيوط*
*واللى حمولتها قته*
*لكن فى أنهى محافظة* 
*الصورة إتخدت فين بالضبط*
**
 :Love:  
 :Bye2:

----------


## Red Devil

اولا نستبعد المنصوره لانى حافظها زى اسمى والصوره مش فيها
ونستبعد شرم لان حضرتك سافرت بالاتوبيس والصوره متصوره وحضرتك فى العربيه
كمان نستبعد رووض الفرج  وقسم الخليفه  وقصر النيل والسبع عمارات والمهندسين

السياره فى اسيوط او دوران شبرا

حاسس انى بقيت المحقق كونان  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> اولا نستبعد المنصوره لانى حافظها زى اسمى والصوره مش فيها
> ونستبعد شرم لان حضرتك سافرت بالاتوبيس والصوره متصوره وحضرتك فى العربيه
> كمان نستبعد رووض الفرج وقسم الخليفه وقصر النيل والسبع عمارات والمهندسين
> 
> السياره فى اسيوط او دوران شبرا
> 
> حاسس انى بقيت المحقق كونان ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*لا يا شاطر السيارة عند مطلع دار السلام إلى الطريق الدائرى حول القاهرة الكبرى عند الخط الفاصل  بين محافظتى القاهرة وحلوان وكنت وقتها متجه إلى مدينة "القاهرة الجديدة" اللى كتير فى مصر بيسموها بالغلط "التجمع الخامس"*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## رورو قمر

> 


كل صورة احلى من الثانية و تحكي قصه 


.....

منووور الصوره يا باشا ^_*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

**
*عود دره سخن يا أم زينب لرورو قمـــر اللى نورت العين التالته*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

**
*كل آلاف القادمين يوميا من أرض اللواء فى طريقهم إلى* 
*شارع شهاب بالمهندسين هل لاحظوا جمال هذا الميدان*
* كما لاحظت العين الثالثة*
*اليوم 18 نوفمبر 2008*
*قبل المغرب وسماء مليئة بالغيوم*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*يا ترى راحت فين دراع أبو تريكه؟!*

----------


## Red Devil

دا مش ابوتريكه دا منيكان لمحل رياضى اكيييييييييييد

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> دا مش ابوتريكه دا منيكان لمحل رياضى اكيييييييييييد


 
*صورة كرتون خدعتنى لأول وهلة معروضة فى محل فودافون خلف ماريوت الزمالك بجوار محطة بنزين موبيل*

----------


## Red Devil

هيا فعلا الصوره تخدع جدا 
والله انا اول ما شوفتها قولت هوا ابوتريكه لابس كده ليه وواقف كده ليه
لكن دا طبعا فى الثوانى الاولى من النظره
لكن تداركت الموقف وفهمت انها منيكان وطلعت كرتون  مش منيكان هههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس هيا تخدع بجد

----------


## رورو قمر

> **
> *عود دره سخن يا أم زينب لرورو قمـــر اللى نورت العين التالته*


يا عيني عليك 

و الله بحب الذرة المشوية جداااااااااااااااااا

الف الشكر لك

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> يا عيني عليك 
> 
> و الله بحب الذرة المشوية جداااااااااااااااااا
> 
> الف الشكر لك


*عزيزتى رورو*
*بكره يطوروا الإنترنت ووقتها مكن أديلك من خلال الشاشة عود دره مشوى وسخن*

 
*يسعدنى ويشرفنى أن أرشح هذا الموضوع للحصول على جائزة*
*حورس 2008*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*السحاب قبل الغروب فى يوم 24 نوفمبر 2008*


*السحاب قبل الغروب فى يوم 25 نوفمبر 2008*

----------


## رورو قمر

سبحاااااااااان الله 

صورة السحاب الاولى غريبة 

سحابة متقطعه 

كأنها سطح البحر وقت الغروب ^_^

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> سبحاااااااااان الله 
> 
> صورة السحاب الاولى غريبة 
> 
> سحابة متقطعه 
> 
> كأنها سطح البحر وقت الغروب ^_^


*ويقول الله سبحانه وتعالى* 

*البقرة (آية:164)**:* *ان في خلق السماوات والارض واختلاف الليل والنهار والفلك التي تجري في البحر بما ينفع الناس وما انزل الله من السماء من ماء فاحيا به الارض بعد موتها وبث فيها من كل دابه وتصريف الرياح والسحاب المسخر بين السماء والارض لايات لقوم يعقلون* 

*الاعراف (آية:57)**:* *وهو الذي يرسل الرياح بشرا بين يدي رحمته حتى اذا اقلت سحابا ثقالا سقناه لبلد ميت فانزلنا به الماء فاخرجنا به من كل الثمرات كذلك نخرج الموتى لعلكم تذكرون* 

*الرعد (آية:12)**:* *هو الذي يريكم البرق خوفا وطمعا وينشىء السحاب الثقال*

*النور (آية:40)**:* *او كظلمات في بحر لجي يغشاه موج من فوقه موج من فوقه سحاب ظلمات بعضها فوق بعض اذا اخرج يده لم يكد يراها ومن لم يجعل الله له نورا فما له من نور* 

*النور (آية:43)**:* *الم تر ان الله يزجي سحابا ثم يؤلف بينه ثم يجعله ركاما فترى الودق يخرج من خلاله وينزل من السماء من جبال فيها من برد فيصيب به من يشاء ويصرفه عن من يشاء يكاد سنا برقه يذهب بالابصار* 

*النمل (آية:88)**:* *وترى الجبال تحسبها جامده وهي تمر مر السحاب صنع الله الذي اتقن كل شيء انه خبير بما تفعلون* 

*الروم (آية:48)**:* *الله الذي يرسل الرياح فتثير سحابا فيبسطه في السماء كيف يشاء ويجعله كسفا فترى الودق يخرج من خلاله فاذا اصاب به من يشاء من عباده اذا هم يستبشرون* 

*فاطر (آية:9)**:* *والله الذي ارسل الرياح فتثير سحابا فسقناه الى بلد ميت فاحيينا به الارض بعد موتها كذلك النشور* 


*الطور (آية:44)**:* *وان يروا كسفا من السماء ساقطا يقولوا سحاب مركوم*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*أهو طفل فى السيارة أم برج من أبراج المهندسين فى السيارة؟!*

**
*كراسى صنع وتنجيد مصر*
*ذهب جالسيها لصلاة العصر*
*ليأكدوا أنهم أكيد أكيد* *من مصر!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

**
*أصغر رصيف فى العالم يكفى لقدم واحده*
*فى شارع جزيرة العرب بعد*
*تقاطعه مع أول شارع لبنان*
*كده وأنت رايح شارع جامعة الدول العربية*
*قبل التقاطع مع شارع وادى النيل*
*وفجأة  وجدت جزيرة فى وسط الشارع*
*بيركن فيها فى المواسم والأعياد*
*بعض من حمير الركوب*
**
*مطعم شعبى صغير والبصل ما زال بقشره*
*و الباذنجان تم قليه*
*مقام على الجزيرة الصغيرة*
*وسط شارع جزيرة العرب*
*على بعد مئات الأمتار من* 
*منزل وزير الداخلية*
*حبيب العادلى!*

----------


## رورو قمر

^_^


عجبني تعليقك على الرصيف انه اصغر رصيف في العالم 

ياعمي خلي الواحد يتعلم الاقتصاد وبلاش من البعزقه 


.

المطعم << O_o





. 

في انتظار الباقي و تنزل لنا شيء من العيد عندكم ^_^

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

**
*دار المناسبات المسماة آل رشدان التابعة للشرطة المصرية* 
*حضرت فيها عقد قران صديق لى فى القاعة الرئيسية*
*وفى نفس هذه القاعة حضرت فيها عزاء واحد من*
*أقربائى توفاه الله الأول دخل دنيا و الثانى خرج منها!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

**
*أكاد لا أصدق ماذا ترى عيناى فى شارع عباس العقاد بمدينة نصر* 

*أحقا ما تراه عيناى دورة مياه عمومية الدخول فيها بالعملة وتنظف نفسها أتوماتيكيا لكن ليه ياترى لا توجد مثلها فى المهندسين أو الدقى أو محطة أتوبيسات بولاق الدكرور بشارع السوادن بجوار وحدة مرور العجوزة؟!*
**
*هنيئا لكم سكان شارع عباس العقاد*
*عقبال كل سكان أحياء مصر من حلايب للسلوم*
*ومن العريش لأبى سمبل!*

----------


## سوما

> *السحاب قبل الغروب فى يوم 24 نوفمبر 2008* 
> [/SIZE][/B]


الصورة دى جميلة أوى..... تسلم أيدك يا دكتور جمال..  :f:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*بدون أى ميعاد مسبق تقابلت مع هذه الضحكات البريئة وهم يلعبون فى حديقة فندق ماريوت الزمالك*

----------


## رورو قمر

دار المناسبات هذه اعتقد اني شفتها 

و متذكرتها لاني شفت فيها شيء غريب

اذا كانت هيا اللي بقصدها 

كان فيها فرح اظن و مكسرين الدنيا بصوت الزمامير و المسيقى و جنبهم مسجد بياذن o_o


..

بجد بجد 

أكاد لا أصدق ماذا ترى عيناى  ^_^


..

فن فن في التعليقات

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> 


*عذرا برجاء قبول إعتذارى أنا منسحب من المسابقة كلها محتجا عى حذف إشتراكى فى مسابقة القصة القصيرة بالأمس كنت مرشحا واليوم إختفى ترشيحى...وأسفاه!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> مشاهدة نتائج الإستطلاع: قم باختيار من التالي
> 
> *العين الثالثة**  ..... 1       ................. 14.29 %*
> *من هنا وهناك* *..... 6     .................85.71 %*
> 
> المصوتون: *7*. أنت لم تصوت في هذا الإستطلاع


*بعد أن شاهدت نتيجة هذا الإستطلاع*
*فأنا أرى أن يرفع التثبيت عن موضوعى العين الثالثة والذى ظل مثبتا قرابة العام والذى حاز نسبة مشاهدة عالية تعدت الــ 5000 مشاهدة ولكنه سقط سقوطا مدويا بالنسبة لموضوع الصديق حمادو بنسبة 1 إلى 6 ومبروك مقدما له ولموضوعه الحرفى للغاية بالنسبة لموضوعى الجماهيرى والذى كان وجوده فى قاعة التصوير الحر خطأ كبير من البداية...وشكرا للزميل والصديق سامح عطيه على تركه للعين الثالثة مثبته طوال عام 2008*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*للأسف أنا فى حالة
إضراب عن المشاركة
فى أى موضوع فى
المنتدى لمدة
أسبوع حتى أعرف
رأسى من رجلى!
*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *بعد أن شاهدت نتيجة هذا الإستطلاع*
> *فأنا أرى أن يرفع التثبيت عن موضوعى العين الثالثة والذى ظل مثبتا قرابة العام والذى حاز نسبة مشاهدة عالية تعدت الــ 5000 مشاهدة ولكنه سقط سقوطا مدويا بالنسبة لموضوع الصديق حمادو بنسبة 1 إلى 6 ومبروك مقدما له ولموضوعه الحرفى للغاية بالنسبة لموضوعى الجماهيرى والذى كان وجوده فى قاعة التصوير الحر خطأ كبير من البداية...وشكرا للزميل والصديق سامح عطيه على تركه للعين الثالثة مثبته طوال عام 2008*


*هل الفوز بالوسام هو جل ما تنتظره يا دكتور جمال
هل لا يكفيك نسبة مشاهدة المواضوع وأيضاً نسبة المشاركة وكونة من المواضيع المميزة بالمنتدى في رأي الجميع بعيداً عن أي مسابقة تتم ، الفوز بالمسابقة ليس كل شيء يا دكتور جمال ، موضوعك مميز للغاية يا دكتور جمال فلا داعي لأن تضرب عن المشاركة فيه*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *للأسف أنا فى حالة
> إضراب عن المشاركة
> فى أى موضوع فى
> المنتدى لمدة
> أسبوع حتى أعرف
> رأسى من رجلى!
> *


 :: 
ليه بس يا دكتور  :PYTAJNIK:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*فى النيـــــل لما خلى جيت أصطاد*
*مع الإعتذار الشديد*
*للأغنية الشهيرة*
*فى الليل لما خلى*


*للراحل محمد عبد الوهاب*
في الليل لما خلي استماع تحميل

----------


## sameh atiya

*الحمد الله على عودتك يا دكتور للمشاركة مرة أخرى*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> السلام عليكم
> 
> تعجبت جداً من صورة هذه الملابس , هل هو محل لبيع ملابس الراقصات ؟ أم أن هناك من يرتدي هذا الشئ ؟ هل بالفعل تغيرت الأوضاع بمصر إلى أن تلبس بعض الفتيات هذه (الهلاهيل) وتخرج بها ؟
> أنا لم أزر مصر منذ عشر سنوات , ولكن لم يخطر ببالي أن التغيير بهذه الشدة .هل هناك من يشتري تلك المساخر ؟ وهل تغيرت الطباع حتى أن أب أو أخ أو زوج يسمح لإبنته أو أخته أو زوجته أن ترتدي هذا الشئ وتخرج به ؟
> أرجو أن تشرح لي يا باشمهندس فلو حدث أنني نزلت مصر فسأكن بالفعل غريباً .


*عزيزى فيشاوى ابو شادى*
*عذرا على تأخرى غير المقصود فى الرد عليكم*
*بالطبع لا  فالمحجبات  لهن الأغلبية فى مصر (لكن بعض المحجبات محتاجات شد الأذن قليلا!)  ولكن فاترينات بعض المحلات  والتى يعانى أصحابها من خلل عقلى يعرضن الملابس الداخلية للنساء وإكسسورات النساء  بطرق فجة يشجع على ذلك خلل  أمنى  وفساد حكومى  يساعد على ذلك.....تعالى مصر وحط  فى بطنك بطيخه صيفى وكن ضيفا على  وسلامى لشادى....*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

السيارة فى *التاليين*
شكرا

أبتسم فأنت فى الجيزة توأم القاهرة

----------


## sameh atiya

*
دكتور شكراً لأنك رجعت مرة ثانية للعين الثالثة 

السيارة في التاليين 
انا شايف زبائن في العربية*

----------


## رورو قمر

( السيارة في التاليين  )

انا مافهمت معنها او قصده *_*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ( السيارة في التاليين )
> 
> انا مافهمت معنها او قصده *_*


 
فى العادة  والصحيح  لهذه اليافطة والتى قد تنفرد بها مصر فقط أنها تكتب "السيارة فى التليين"  وليس كما  ترين فى الصورة  "السيارة فى التاليين" و التليين هنا هو تليين الموتور بعد عمل عمره ميكانيكية للموتور القديم للسيارة...بس خلاص 
فهل ترين يا عزيزتى رورو  :Play Ball:  مثل هذه اليافطة  فى السعوديه ؟!  أنا لا أتذكر طوال إقامتى هناك لمدة 15 عاما أننى رأيت مثل هذه اليافطه!

----------


## رورو قمر

ليست موجودة  ^_^


الاشياء النادرة و اللذيذه هذه تميز مصر عن غيرها

----------


## fishawy

أخي الفاضل د. جمال
الأخطاء اللغوية أصبحت هي الأصل الآن في مصر , والشاذ هو من كانت لغته سليمة , وبالطبع السبب معروف , فنسبة الأمية مرتفعة والمتخرجون من المدارس لم يتعلموا بها شيئاً لا لغة ولا غيرها.

ولك الشكر على هذا الألبوم الساخر المصري الخالص

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*توصيله خصوصى..لكن من سيدفع أجرها؟!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

وماتش الكرة شغال 100% على واحدة من المساحات الخضراء بين عمارات الحى الأول من مدينة أو حى الشيخ زايد فى محافظة 6 أكتوبر






عدد المتفرجين قليل جدا ولكن واضح أن الرصيف موجود بعكس
الحال فى مدينتى القاهرة والجيزة وفيهما الرصيف أختفى تماما
من كثرة السيارات التى تشغله


وبدأ شبح الإهمال يظهر فى الشيخ زايد وهاكم المقاعد المحطمة بسبب نوعية الخامات الرديئة المصنعه منها

----------


## sameh atiya

*دكتور الصور في المشاركتين السابقتين مش ظاهرين*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *دكتور الصور في المشاركتين السابقتين مش ظاهرين*


 
عندى مشكلة مش عارف أحلها أنا بأرفع الصور على الفوتوبكت Photobucket وبعدين أنزلها على المنتدى  ولما كترت الصور فى هذا الحساب فتحت حساب جديد والصور التى أختفت من الحساب الجديد أيضا فوتوبكت
وعندى مصيبة أكبر من كده كل الحروف فى المنتدى تظهر لى وكأنها مكتوبة ببنط مقاس زيرو  رغم أننى مختار أكبر بنط فى نظام الويندوز ..إييه الحل مش عارف؟!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

وماتش الكرة شغال 100% على واحدة من المساحات الخضراء بين عمارات الحى الأول من مدينة أو حى الشيخ زايد فى محافظة 6 أكتوبر







 



عدد المتفرجين قليل جدا ولكن واضح أن الرصيف موجود بعكس
الحال فى مدينتى القاهرة والجيزة وفيهما الرصيف أختفى تماما
من كثرة السيارات التى تشغله 




وبدأ شبح الإهمال يظهر فى الشيخ زايد وهاكم المقاعد المحطمة بسبب نوعية الخامات الرديئة المصنعه منها

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

**
*توصيله خصوصى..لكن من سيدفع أجرها؟!*

----------


## طائر الشرق

تسلم يا دكتور على العين الزيادة دى

----------


## nefer

استاذى د.م / جمال الشربينى

لقد أعجبت جدا بهذه الصور الخاصة بمدينة الشيخ زايد و المساحات الخالية بين العمارات و هى كل ما أتمناه فى مسكنى الهدوء و الرحابة فأنا عشت نصف عمرى تقريبا فى ريف مصر الجميل حيث الرحابة ( أتمنى ألا تكون خطأ لغويا ) رحابة المكان و النفوس متأصلة فيه و عندما إنتقلت للقاهرة للدراسة و ما بعد الزواج و الإقامة بها تنقلت بين معظم أحياء القاهرة القريبة من القصر العينى و لكن أحلى أيامى وقتها قضيتها فى شبرا أمام عمر أفندى و لكن جرنى الحنين إلى الرحابة فأقمت بضواحى القاهرة ( مصر الجديدة ) و أيضا لم أجد نفسى و أقنعت باقى إخوتى ببيع بيت شبرا و انتقلنا جميعا إلى المدن الجديدة الشيخ زايد و الشروق تحديدا و لا تدرى مدى السعادة النفسية التى وجدتها بالشروق و جمالها و هدوئها و من خلال هذه الصور أتمنى من كل شاب أن يخرج من زحام القاهرة القاهر إلى مثل هذه المدن و أتمنى أن تستمر الحكومة بمشروع إبنى بيتك و هو فى رأيى أول مشروع تنفذه الحكومة به شىء من النضج 
و أخيرا تقبل تحياتى 

و هذه صورة من جوجل لموقع شقتى و توضح مدى رحابة المكان المحيط بها و روعتها فما أحلى أن تستيقظ من نومك على هذه الحديقة الجميلة و إحساسك بالأمان على أولادك و هم يلعبون بها

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

أحلى دعاية لأحلى قطن مصرى فاخر طويل التيله



ياترى العربية الجايه ديت حتشترى 
منى السميط الفريسكا الطازه ده



آجلا أو عاجلا الأخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوات
 المســـــــــــــــــــــلمات قادمــــــــــــــــــــــات
ووداعا لعصر الإخوان المسلمين!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

وأقتربت من بائعة الخرشوف فى أحد ميادين الدقى الشهيرة


وطلبت منها شوية خرشوف مقشر بعد فصال على السعر


وبدأت الخبيرة فى تقشير أول خرشوفه


وحاولت بائعة الخبز مساعدة خبيرة تقشير الخرشوف وفشلت مع تقشير أول خرشوفة


آثار معركة تقشير الخرشوف و السلاح المستخدم فى التقشير


على حظى خرشوفه على شكل قلب آدمى




سبحان الله أحسن الخالقين صور فأبدع

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

للرفع بمناسبة ذكري مولدي الـــــ ٦٧

في ١٣ أكتوبر ٢٠٠٩

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *فى أى المدن المصرية يوجد هذا التمثال؟! 
> 
> 
> *



*
وأخيرا إليكم الحل


هذا التمثال يوجد في مدينة شرم الشيخ 
*

----------


## ابن البلد

> *
> وأخيرا إليكم الحل
> 
> 
> هذا التمثال يوجد في مدينة شرم الشيخ 
> *


تمثال جميل بيعبر عن الحب والسلام وحاجات تانيه كتير

بيتهيألي في حاجه شبيهه به في المنوفية
 :f:  :f:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> تمثال جميل بيعبر عن الحب والسلام وحاجات تانيه كتير
> 
> بيتهيألي في حاجه شبيهه به في المنوفية


مهي المنوفية وشرم ولاد عم ....بس أكيد أنت منوفي !

----------

